# "You Suck" Thread 2020"--Pics required!



## dynodave (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year to the AS crew. Time for a new "you suck" thread rev. 2020
Mods please close out 2019, 886 posts..... 76661 views 23K more than 2018 wow!
Keep watching for yard sales, repair shops DNF(do not fix)piles, craigs lists and... most disliked ebay, for those all important great deals..
Almost as important is personal referrals by friends to staches of good or bad new and old saws.

Not much new here, still trying to keep as many of my now 64 chainsaws going.
Thanks


----------



## dynodave (Jan 3, 2020)

dynodave said:


> Happy New Year to the AS crew. Time for a new "you suck" thread rev. 2020
> Mods please close out 2019, 886 posts..... 76661 views 23K more than 2018 wow!
> Keep watching for yard sales, repair shops DNF(do not fix)piles, craigs lists and... most disliked ebay, for those all important great deals..
> Almost as important is personal referrals by friends to staches of good or bad new and old saws.
> ...




BUMP
Do any others feel we need a "you suck" thread to document those outrageous deals/scores??
Kind of like your cup of coffee in the morning...


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jan 3, 2020)

I think in order for it to be a "You Suck", the price paid needs to be mentioned. Anybody can over pay for saws, but I don't think just getting a saw, especially if paying more than it's worth makes it deserving of suckage.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 3, 2020)

dynodave said:


> BUMP
> Do any others feel we need a "you suck" thread to document those outrageous deals/scores??
> Kind of like your cup of coffee in the morning...


I like to see who lucks out cause I never do. Like FF said it has to be serious suckage.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jan 3, 2020)

You must have patience, grasshopper. I used to read this and think all y’all had all the luck. Then I was given a nearly brand new Ms250 that needed a fuel line and carb and I picked up two MS361’s that needed fuel lines, carb work, and an av bit or two for $75. And then my good fortune just kept on coming. P.S. What defines serious?


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 3, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> I think in order for it to be a "You Suck", the price paid needs to be mentioned. Anybody can over pay for saws, but I don't think just getting a saw, especially if paying more than it's worth makes it deserving of suckage.


You will rarely see me put a price paid. Some stuff I repair and sell here. People expect you to hunt out the deals and repair them for $8 an hour. Rest assured if I share it it's worthy though.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention a near you suck moment. My dad saw a friend who’s a logger and told the guy that me and my brother were into old saws and liked to collect them. Now for the painful part, the guy said that her just got rid of a bunch of old saws to (I think) his son or brother in laws son who’ll probably never do anything with them.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 3, 2020)

Stopped into the local Stihl shop to order some chain grinder parts and came home with a dirty 024 for $50.
Cleaned up it now looks like this:


----------



## Snowchaser (Jan 4, 2020)

Went to grab an old poulan Dad had in the shop forever and came home with almost all his saws! He bought the two stihls brand new back in the day. The only saws he ever used. I used the mcculloch many times in high school. Thought the poulan was a 3700 had a toasted p&c, but it is a 4000 in excellent shape! All free being dad as he knows where to go to get one. All run, just need some cleanin’. 045ave, 031av, 4000 countervibe, micro xxv, pm610


----------



## NBsawman (Jan 7, 2020)

Got these two loads of parts for FREE just before Christmas. Have built seven good saws from it in the last two weeks. Might be one or two left to build with what is left.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jan 7, 2020)

NBsawman said:


> Got these two loads of parts for FREE just before Christmas. Have built seven good saws from it in the last two weeks. Might be one or two left to build with what is left.
> 
> View attachment 786564
> View attachment 786565


Awesome score but we need pictures of the saws you built from these piles.


----------



## NBsawman (Jan 7, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Awesome score but we need pictures of the saws you built from these piles.



Didn't want to get ya'll riled up with pics of the saws that came out of these piles but you asked for it so here ya' go....



To be fair the 044 Arctic was about 70% complete from another couple of finds. These last loads gave me the last of the missing pieces.


Jonsered 525, Husqvarna 262XP, Stihl 034AV, Jonsered 450, Pioneer-Partner 5000 Plus, Husqvarna 357XP, Husqvarna 266XP


Just need top covers to complete the Stihl 036 Pro and Jonsered 670 Super

Forgot to mention that a box of Honda MiniTrail 70 parts came with the last load and I sold it for $50 which more than paid for the diesel fuel in my truck to go get this stuff.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 8, 2020)

cuinrearview said:


> You will rarely see me put a price paid. Some stuff I repair and sell here. People expect you to hunt out the deals and repair them for $8 an hour. Rest assured if I share it it's worthy though.


I understand your point. I usually put what I paid, but I look for old rare stuff. I posted pic of a Pioneer 700D, 107CC's. I got it at the scrap yard for $12.50. Posted a pic and a member offered me $125 plus shipping. I thought that was fair and was happy. Picked up a Homelite 7-29 at an auction for $60, a member offered me $800 plus shipping. Now I actively look for saws for that member. If someone low balls me I just say no thanks. Guys ask me how I find all the deals I do find, and I share my tactics with them. It's not rocket science, I get off my butt and go look for them. I've posted pics of big Homelites that I picked up for $5 each. What I might have left out is I walked around a farm for 10 hours in the rain waiting for those saws to go on the block. If I din't consider auctions as a form of entertainment, I probably wouldn't consider standing in the rain for 10 hours to spend $5 a bargain, but I do enjoy it.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 8, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> I understand your point. I usually put what I paid, but I look for old rare stuff. I posted pic of a Pioneer 700D, 107CC's. I got it at the scrap yard for $12.50. Posted a pic and a member offered me $125 plus shipping. I thought that was fair and was happy. Picked up a Homelite 7-29 at an auction for $60, a member offered me $800 plus shipping. Now I actively look for saws for that member. If someone low balls me I just say no thanks. Guys ask me how I find all the deals I do find, and I share my tactics with them. It's not rocket science, I get off my butt and go look for them. I've posted pics of big Homelites that I picked up for $5 each. What I might have left out is I walked around a farm for 10 hours in the rain waiting for those saws to go on the block. If I din't consider auctions as a form of entertainment, I probably wouldn't consider standing in the rain for 10 hours to spend $5 a bargain, but I do enjoy it.


The collector crowd must be different than the work saw crowd. I enjoy the hunt very much too but I just don't have the spare time to be able to justify the hobby without some sort of return on my time investment. If I paid closer attention I'd probably learn that I'd still be better off financially just coming to work but I don't have a wood stove and a nice craft beer in this shop.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 8, 2020)

My you suck for the day is like an old senile joke. You can buy yourself a present in July, and enjoy it all over again in December. I built an Echo only shelf, which got me thinking, and talking about Echos. Then I remembered the Rubber Maid tub in the garage. When my buddy retired last year he gave me two little climbing saws. A CS 300 and a CS 345. Now my new Echo shelf is too small.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 8, 2020)

Picked this up for ten dollars from a customer this morning he hasn’t used it in 10 years he says. haven’t gotten it running yet but it’s got 155 psi compression


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 15, 2020)

Well, went to my honey hole auction yesterday and they only had one junk electric saw. They did have a beautiful Kelly Perfect double bit ax that I wanted bad. I figured with the crowd there I'd get it for $10. Told my cousin I might go $15-$20 it was so nice. Then this guy walks up and I go oh ratz. He has out bid me on every ax that we have bid against each other. Bidding started at $5, I went to $40, and he got it for $45.My cousins says, Are you nuts, you went double your max". He won't go 50 cents over his max, no matter how much he likes the item. I said, " I don't even know what I bid, I was just driving it up on that guy. I can't stand him, he gets every ax I want". As we were leaving the guy waved at me. The ax was in a wooden nail keg with some other junk in it. He asked what I was bidding on, if it wasn't the ax he was going to give it to me. We got to talking and he said last summer he bought a collection of axes from a guy on the Eastern Shore of MD for $10,000, 1200 axes. Turned out to be a decent guy. In another building I almost fell over laughing. In one isle were several boxes of old old hard core **** mags. Guys would pick em up and look, gals would blush and walk away. So, we are a few isles down looking at two heavy duty draw bars for a class 4 hitch. They guy next to us is rooting through a heavy black canvas back pack. The zippers were rusted and wouldn't move, so his hand would just squeeze in. He pulls out another old **** mag, laughs, and stuffs it back in. He keeps rooting around and pulls out a 3 headed soft rubber "Willy", he cussed and started spitting on his hand, wiping it on his pants. It's not uncommon to find sex toys in house hold boxes, but the way he jumped, cussed, and threw it down, I thought he grabbed a live rat. Oh Well, better luck next sale.

Read more: http://houseofhomelite.proboards.com/thread/8095/good-ideas-on-deals?page=4#ixzz6B6UbYwCp


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jan 15, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Well, went to my honey hole auction yesterday and they only had one junk electric saw. They did have a beautiful Kelly Perfect double bit ax that I wanted bad. I figured with the crowd there I'd get it for $10. Told my cousin I might go $15-$20 it was so nice. Then this guy walks up and I go oh ratz. He has out bid me on every ax that we have bid against each other. Bidding started at $5, I went to $40, and he got it for $45.My cousins says, Are you nuts, you went double your max". He won't go 50 cents over his max, no matter how much he likes the item. I said, " I don't even know what I bid, I was just driving it up on that guy. I can't stand him, he gets every ax I want". As we were leaving the guy waved at me. The ax was in a wooden nail keg with some other junk in it. He asked what I was bidding on, if it wasn't the ax he was going to give it to me. We got to talking and he said last summer he bought a collection of axes from a guy on the Eastern Shore of MD for $10,000, 1200 axes. Turned out to be a decent guy. In another building I almost fell over laughing. In one isle were several boxes of old old hard core **** mags. Guys would pick em up and look, gals would blush and walk away. So, we are a few isles down looking at two heavy duty draw bars for a class 4 hitch. They guy next to us is rooting through a heavy black canvas back pack. The zippers were rusted and wouldn't move, so his hand would just squeeze in. He pulls out another old **** mag, laughs, and stuffs it back in. He keeps rooting around and pulls out a 3 headed soft rubber "Willy", he cussed and started spitting on his hand, wiping it on his pants. It's not uncommon to find sex toys in house hold boxes, but the way he jumped, cussed, and threw it down, I thought he grabbed a live rat. Oh Well, better luck next sale.
> 
> Read more: http://houseofhomelite.proboards.com/thread/8095/good-ideas-on-deals?page=4#ixzz6B6UbYwCp




My dad had nearly the same incident you describe. He bought a box of electrical connections at a yard sale, and wrapped in paper was a long black squishy thing he thought was going to be some plumbers tape or putty or whatever. Turned out it was a double headed deal. I wish I could have seen the look on this face when that plopped into his hand.


----------



## Woodslacker (Jan 15, 2020)

I don't know if this counts as a 2020 suck, I got it as a box of parts in 2019 but built it in 2020. I got it from my local saw shop for $200 with a brand new piston, but it needed a spacer for the cylinder. After making one from some gasket material and buying a $14 throttle linkage I got it to run. I put my own special touch on it too. You get bonus points if you can spot it.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jan 15, 2020)

Some serious suckage in here already.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 16, 2020)

First good score of the year. My dealer down here likes "hopping up" two series saws with FT big bores. This is the second saw I got from him for a 257 powerhead.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jan 16, 2020)

Ran across this saw on Marketplace tonight and ran down and picked it up. The saw was very clean. He was asking $60 in non-running condition.

I got him down to $50 and he threw in a new bar and chain.




He said it needed a coil. It was running and then quit and he never got around to fixing it. I was a little worried because he also said his tree trimming business has been really slow, so why didnt he have the time?

Anyway, I took it home and blew off the dirt, pulled the plug, and this is what I saw.




I think I found the problem. I dont know how this happens to a plug. I looked in the cylinder through the spark plug hole, and the piston looked perfect. It actually looked brand new without any discoloration. I put in a new plug and there was plenty of spark. Put it back together, and it fired right up.

I love deals like this.


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Jan 22, 2020)

Was a pretty good week, found a Homelite 9-26, 3100G, and 770GS in one spot.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jan 23, 2020)

look


Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> Was a pretty good week, found a Homelite 9-26, 3100G, and 770GS in one spot.
> 
> View attachment 790928


Looks like a few more goodies at that honey hole.
Are you going back next week?


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Jan 23, 2020)

Yukon Stihl said:


> look
> 
> Looks like a few more goodies at that honey hole.
> Are you going back next week?



No sir, I got everything I wanted while I was there.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 28, 2020)

This was a foreman's truck saw that didn't see much use. Got it for $250 with an extra new in the box chain.




Dumped out the old gas and refilled the tank then with a few pulls it fired up and ran as it should.
Would have rather found a good deal on a MS261 or a 346XP, but I just couldn't walk away from it.


----------



## TheTone (Jan 30, 2020)

I finally get to post in this thread. Today I picked up 27 NOS Oregon bars and 29 chains from an inventory clearance at an "undisclosed location" for $1.00 each. Lots of Husky, Jonsered, Echo, Shindawa stuff. Tomorrow I am going to the ATM and then back for carburetors and coils.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 30, 2020)

TheTone said:


> I finally get to post in this thread. Today I picked up 27 NOS Oregon bars and 29 chains from an inventory clearance at an "undisclosed location" for $1.00 each. Lots of Husky, Jonsered, Echo, Shindawa stuff. Tomorrow I am going to the ATM and then back for carburetors and coils.
> 
> View attachment 793526



That's going to be an epic suck!


----------



## Justin Taylor (Jan 30, 2020)

TheTone said:


> I finally get to post in this thread. Today I picked up 27 NOS Oregon bars and 29 chains from an inventory clearance at an "undisclosed location" for $1.00 each. Lots of Husky, Jonsered, Echo, Shindawa stuff. Tomorrow I am going to the ATM and then back for carburetors and coils.
> 
> View attachment 793526


You win but want sell some stuff?


----------



## TheTone (Jan 30, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> You win but want sell some stuff?



At $1 apiece, I just grabbed it all, so there will be a lot of sorting before I sell any of it. They said they would set aside old Stihl parts for me, and the guy there said he had a box of obsolete McCulloch parts. The last time this happened, someone came along and bought the whole lot and filled up a pickup. I just hope it's there tomorrow.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 30, 2020)

TheTone said:


> At $1 apiece, I just grabbed it all




I could use a K095. 050 60dl bar if there's any in there. Great score either way. You suck!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 30, 2020)

Got this 266 for the price of the guys lunch. Still working on him about his other three Husqvarnas he “inherited”. My pal is die hard Stihl and John Deere guy. Don’t talk New Holland or Husky near him....

Used the 266 the first weekend I had it. Ran like a champ!


----------



## TheTone (Jan 30, 2020)

cuinrearview said:


> I could use a K095. 050 60dl bar if there's any in there. Great score either way. You suck!



Sorry, no K095's


----------



## Justin Taylor (Jan 30, 2020)

TheTone said:


> At $1 apiece, I just grabbed it all, so there will be a lot of sorting before I sell any of it. They said they would set aside old Stihl parts for me, and the guy there said he had a box of obsolete McCulloch parts. The last time this happened, someone came along and bought the whole lot and filled up a pickup. I just hope it's there tomorrow.


I would too, my buddy got 80% off the whole Stihl dealership except the power units and he took it all to I wish I got there before him.


----------



## DaddyFlip (Jan 31, 2020)

TheTone said:


> I finally get to post in this thread. Today I picked up 27 NOS Oregon bars and 29 chains from an inventory clearance at an "undisclosed location" for $1.00 each. Lots of Husky, Jonsered, Echo, Shindawa stuff. *Tomorrow I am going to the ATM* and then back for carburetors and coils.



If you know the quote, then you know it's the ultimate "you suck" response.


----------



## TheTone (Jan 31, 2020)

DaddyFlip said:


> If you know the quote, then you know it's the ultimate "you suck" response.



To Bunny re: BJ


----------



## TheTone (Jan 31, 2020)

Went back today, good but not as good as yesterday. Got a bunch of clutch drums and a few clutches. They also put aside the Stihl stuff for me, but it was mostly smaller stuff. The clutch drums and sprockets look like there are some oldies there. I just have to identify them by whatever part numbers I can find on them or their boxes. Same deal, $1 per part or bag of parts. I'm through now. Let the high volume vultures descend.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 31, 2020)

My wife went to NC to visit her friend, she brought me home two "yeller sawz". One I found a year or so ago, posted it's location here, and nobody followed up. He still had the mac 200 and let me have it for $35. My wife's friend gave me her fathers Mac 10-10. It runs great.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## pioneer saws (Feb 1, 2020)

Scored these this morning from a retiring firewood seller, 2 x 395xp part saws, 385xp, Jonsereds 621 and Mac 15 all for $80aud.
Seller also had a 288xp and 3120xp which he wants to offload, I've made an offer on them and I'll give him a few days to think about it.


----------



## toadman (Feb 1, 2020)

Picked up this for a six pack of miller highlife yesterday... it sat for a long time with bad gas in the tank. I put new fuel in and it started on the third pull.
won't oil even when pushing the button constantly though.


----------



## hardhat (Feb 1, 2020)

My dealer let me walk out the door with this and some fuel line and filters to put on some old saw + gasket and seals for old 034 for $800 flat. Not the deal of the century , but I thought he gave me a good deal. Figured the saw alone would be close to $800 without the awesome 20" light bar


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## John Lyngdal (Feb 1, 2020)

If it wasn't green and thinking that my 5200 saw feeling out of place in a sea of orange (not to mention the 3 new Stihl chains), it might not have followed me home.
$40 seemed like a good deal and it only took a carb kit to get it running .


----------



## 82F100SWB (Feb 1, 2020)

Just picked up this little guy, from a dealer, with a 30 day warranty for $212 CDN. Not my normal screaming deal, but I almost have the whole 133 family....


----------



## Jkstihl (Feb 1, 2020)

My best find to date, paid 40$ for it. Put alot of love into her since then.


----------



## Sepia (Feb 2, 2020)

I will get this back to the top. Not a screaming deal but I picked up 37 Husqvarna saws in various stages of disassembly. All are 2 series or 3 series. Plus some totes and boxes of parts. Everything for $550


----------



## Jkstihl (Feb 2, 2020)

CJ Brown said:


> I will get this back to the top. Not a screaming deal but I picked up 37 Husqvarna saws in various stages of disassembly. All are 2 series or 3 series. Plus some totes and boxes of parts. Everything for $550
> 
> My god thats the holy grail.
> 
> View attachment 794536


----------



## jrwied (Feb 3, 2020)

Jezuz! Nice haul CJ!!! Now I feel silly for even posting anywhere near your mountain O saws. Snagged this on fleabay. It’s not here yet. Probably overpaid but saws like this don’t come round here much n I had to have it. I’ll probably be looking for a few parts if anyone’s got some extra stuff. It’s in a few pieces. Missing piston. I’m ready to hear it fellas. $235 shipped from Oregon. Kick in the nuts? I guess really comes down to what’s good on it. Looks almost complete. Hell I mighta bought it from one a y’all.


----------



## jrwied (Feb 3, 2020)

Btw CJ can you introduce me to some of YOUR friends lol.


----------



## Goinwheelin (Feb 3, 2020)

The ad speaks for itself. First Poulan I’ve ever bought.


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2020)

Well, gull darnit I was a day late on a $100 262 last week.

Being in a sparsely populated area, the good saws always end up being an hour or two away which means I have 20-40 bucks in gas before I even get to see the saws.


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Feb 3, 2020)

Goinwheelin said:


> The ad speaks for itself. First Poulan I’ve ever bought. View attachment 794875
> View attachment 794877
> View attachment 794879



Picked a really good one for your first one!


----------



## jrwied (Feb 3, 2020)

svk said:


> Well, gull darnit I was a day late on a $100 262 last week.
> 
> Being in a sparsely populated area, the good saws always end up being an hour or two away which means I have 20-40 bucks in gas before I even get to see the saws.



That’s same issue I tend to have. No big boy saws locally. Said F it I’m ordering something even if it is fleabay. I like the broken ones. Lol. Can’t afford one that’s runs. Never ever owned a bran new saw.


----------



## Sepia (Feb 3, 2020)

jrwied said:


> Jezuz! Nice haul CJ!!! Now I feel silly for even posting anywhere near your mountain O saws. Snagged this on fleabay. It’s not here yet. Probably overpaid but saws like this don’t come round here much n I had to have it. I’ll probably be looking for a few parts if anyone’s got some extra stuff. It’s in a few pieces. Missing piston. I’m ready to hear it fellas. $235 shipped from Oregon. Kick in the nuts? I guess really comes down to what’s good on it. Looks almost complete. Hell I mighta bought it from one a y’all.


Nothing wrong with that deal. If all it needs is a piston you did great! I got all those saws and parts from a small dealer who was hoarding old husqvarnas but had passed away recently. Had to drive a long way to get them but there are some gems in there so it was worth it to me.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 3, 2020)

CJ, Congratulations pal!! That’s the kinda haul I dream about!!!!


----------



## Sepia (Feb 3, 2020)

MechanicMatt said:


> CJ, Congratulations pal!! That’s the kinda haul I dream about!!!!


Thanks Matt. Those kind of opportunities don't come along too often. Can't wait for warmer weather so I can open the garage and fill a tub with solvent and have a cleaning session for all this stuff.


----------



## jrwied (Feb 3, 2020)

The great thing about all these saws in this thread is that they got found. And in this hobby/obsession there are a lot more to come. N their owners don’t care too much about em. But someone does. There’s gonna be a lot more fellas! Just gotta find em. It’s like if you had a thing for dog turds. Guess what there’s plenty to go around. Can I get a hallelujah!


----------



## Goinwheelin (Feb 4, 2020)

Just stole this PM700 off eBay for $35 
This is the second 70cc Mac I’ve found in the last month with a 10-10 cover and advertised as such 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153805356579


----------



## svk (Feb 4, 2020)

Goinwheelin said:


> Just stole this PM700 off eBay for $35
> This is the second 70cc Mac I’ve found in the last month with a 10-10 cover and advertised as such
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153805356579
> 
> ...


NICE.

I made the unfortunate mistake of getting rid of my 10 series stuff shortly before Billy Ray became popular. Now everyone wants them!


----------



## Goinwheelin (Feb 4, 2020)

svk said:


> NICE.
> 
> I made the unfortunate mistake of getting rid of my 10 series stuff shortly before Billy Ray became popular. Now everyone wants them!


The 10 series are great little saws. I Love the 70cc versions.


----------



## ML12 (Feb 5, 2020)

Speaking of 70cc 10 series saws.... picked up this one along with some others last night.










its rough, but seems to have some compression. Also has the weird winged air filter cover which makes it a winter kit one? not sure.


----------



## ML12 (Feb 5, 2020)

in addition, I got these two PM (270 and 360) saws, and a Remington PL-7A. I'm excited for the PM 270, I've wanted one for a while. Problem is that I have 3 other saws already torn apart on my bench needing to be rebuilt, so these will have to wait.



















That's this month/next month's chainsaw money spent.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Feb 8, 2020)

love that very rare 'reverse cut' chain


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Feb 8, 2020)

I don't know if this is a You Suck or if my deal just sucks but I picked up these TS400 and TS410 parts for $65. I was able to piece one together in a a madmax sort of way and get it to run for a few seconds bit lost interest and went in for the night.


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 9, 2020)

$50.










from dealer scrap pile.
no comp. took home, cover off, no plug. jug looked good thru plug hole. 3 pulls...
I just wanted it for nice covers/parts. good runner.


----------



## DaddyFlip (Feb 9, 2020)

rocketnorton said:


> $50.
> 
> from dealer scrap pile.
> no comp. took home, cover off, no plug. jug looked good thru plug hole. 3 pulls...
> I just wanted it for nice covers/parts. good runner.



You win you suck today.


----------



## Brent Nowell (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## ML12 (Feb 10, 2020)

rocketnorton said:


> $50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up a couple of carcasses 3 weeks ago that i'm going to attempt to rebuild. That one is very clean. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 11, 2020)

61?
friend needs later top cover to fit 72 conversion.
white cover don't fit, my grey one does.

this one needs nothing, well just b/c, got pioneer on it now.
been usin it [ph] last few days. sfsg.


----------



## Orangeinthebarn (Feb 11, 2020)

rocketnorton said:


> $50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SUCK


----------



## DaddyFlip (Feb 12, 2020)

Brent Nowell said:


> View attachment 796922



Okay suck'a. What you gonna do with that thing. Looks like it's about to turn and whoop yo' tater!


----------



## Jkstihl (Feb 13, 2020)

Brent Nowell said:


> View attachment 796922



This dude teleported straight from the early 00s with his volcom hat!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 14, 2020)

rocketnorton said:


> $50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



simply awesome man!


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Sepia (Feb 15, 2020)

A guy had an ad for his moving sale and listed a "chainsaw" way down in the ad. I send him a message and asked what kind of chainsaw? Here it is for $75 everything in the pic.


----------



## pioneer saws (Feb 16, 2020)

pioneer saws said:


> Scored these this morning from a retiring firewood seller, 2 x 395xp part saws, 385xp, Jonsereds 621 and Mac 15 all for $80aud.
> Seller also had a 288xp and 3120xp which he wants to offload, I've made an offer on them and I'll give him a few days to think about it.



A follow up from my original post, today I recontacted the firewood seller whom I bought the earlier parts and saws from.
Scored a 288xp and 3120xp from $550aud, very happy as I've always wanted a 288xp.


----------



## mcavoy (Feb 16, 2020)

does this count


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 17, 2020)

$20.
Rolls, decent comp, n sparks.





Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 18, 2020)

Sell

, had an OK day. I paid a little more for everything that I got than I wanted to, but I didn't go crazy. A couple days ago the mechanic at the Echo dealer I use grabbed me and said one of the guys in the plumbing section had an old Echo 280E he wanted to get rid of. I had never heard of, or seen one. He brought it out and it was so cute, I just had to have it. The E means it's electronic, so I told him if it didn't have spark I'd only go $10 bucks as a wall hanger. He told me to come back today when Barry was in. Turns out it has good spark. Barry said he bought it at a yard sale and it was real cruddy, and the guy said it did not run. He took it hiome, cleaned it up, put fuel in it, and it started and ran well. I gave him $20 for it.

Then went straight from the Echo dealer to my honey hole auction. They had a tool box crammed full of junk. On top was a little Norlund hatchet and a cheap True temper hatchet. There's a guy that comes to the sale every week, and he outbids me on every ax I want. He dumped every thing out of the tool box and put the hatchets on the bottom, hoping no one would see them. Didn't work. Some one else asked the auctioneer to sell them separate. I was ticked becasue I knew he wanted them, and he would drive them up. I wound up going $35 for the pair. Then there was a W Bingham Co, Clevland Ohio ax with the original marked handle still in it. Same guy started bidding and I ran him out at $40. I usually don't give over $10 bucks for an ax, but I had to let him know he can't chase me out real easy all the time. Anyway, the W Bingham Co closed in 1061 so the ax is at least that old.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 18, 2020)

?


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Feb 18, 2020)

nice axes


----------



## Sepia (Feb 18, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> View attachment 799268
> View attachment 799269
> View attachment 799270
> ?


I really like that little Echo - never seen one like that before!


----------



## hardhat (Feb 18, 2020)

Stihl 034AV Super Good looking piston. Great compression. Runs like a top $200 from local pawn shop. Had been looking for one of these but not willing to pay $300-400 for one in good shape. CAD strikes again. Not that great of a deal, but......



Kill switch is a little touchy. Will die before you move lever all the way to 0. Will have to look at that.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 19, 2020)

CJ Brown said:


> I really like that little Echo - never seen one like that before!


First one for me too. The chain brake is odd. You push it to lock, then there is a small lever next to the brake handle to release it.


----------



## dynodave (Feb 19, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> First one for me too. The chain brake is odd. You push it to lock, then there is a small lever next to the brake handle to release it.


Is a nice starting/running little top handle saw. Mine had been handle roughly and needed a bit of repair.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/media/albums/echo-2.359/


----------



## hardhat (Feb 20, 2020)

My dealer had these in stock. Walked out with both of them for an even $20.

My local Stihl dealer rocks!!

OEM filters for the 034S I got at the pawn shop. 

God knows how long these have sat on the shelf, but my dealer says he likes to stock a lot of old parts in case someone needs their old saw fixed asap . 


If this seems weak for a you suck post, just look at in one of the following ways.

I suck for posting an air filter on the you suck thread.

I suck for being excited about getting a NOS OEM air filter.

You suck for reading this post 

or.......It'll really suck if it doesn't fit....


----------



## dynodave (Feb 22, 2020)

I like cutlery too. I also have a small knife collection
From left to right:
All free except Collins and Estwing
2 "boys" axes from my dad(rip)
1st yellow handle one beat to hell and loose handle used for splitting with the aid of a sledge.
2nd "DUNLAP" burrs on head cleaned up well and tight handle

Blue full size axe is a"Collins" I bought new from a hardware store in Richmond Ky in the early 80's (also bought my first saw... poulan micro xxv super)
Small Estwing hatchet I bought later as camping aid
Double bit axe, seen a rough life, rusty & chipped edge on both ends, sharpened up the best I could, cleaned up and painted , handle seemed OK and tight so sanded and urethaned
Hand hatched, from BIL funny grind... flat on one side/all sharpening from this side. BIL father was orchard farmer could this be a "pruning hatchet"?
Splitting maul CRAFTSMAN "wear saftey goggles USA" ....good tight handle used very little LOL
CHOPPER 1/USA Patent no ????? hinged bidirectional spreading wedges, fiber core handle guaranteed unbreakable... first time I ever saw one of these.


----------



## toadman (Feb 22, 2020)

I have half a dozen of those chopper 1's... interesting design. 
Fairly effective In most easy to split woods, like oak, and walnut.


----------



## jjcard41 (Feb 22, 2020)

Not sure if this qualifies for a “you suck” moment but I got this 660, 3 new 36” chains, new 36” bar, 3 new 25” chains and the one chain on the saw (25” bar) that the gentleman used for one cut he said. It was posted on the good ole’ CL!
He even threw in a new Alaskan Granberg Chainsaw Mill that wasn’t mentioned in the post, 30” length I believe. Got it for $800. I was pretty happy with it all.
The seller had a heated workshop and the place was in immaculate condition. I came home and cleaned my shop the very next day. Very nice guy. Said he used it once and said too much saw for him. He had a like new 046 that he was keeping.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Feb 22, 2020)

$800 for all that? Definitely a "you suck".


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 25, 2020)

dynodave said:


> I like cutlery too. I also have a small knife collection
> From left to right:
> All free except Collins and Estwing
> 2 "boys" axes from my dad(rip)
> ...


The odd hatchet is a hewing ax, or hewing hatchet, it's for shaping logs. Some of the bigger ones have offset handles so you don't "bark" you knuckles. Many have been ruined by people trying to sharpen both sides of the blade.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 25, 2020)

Here's todays oldie. 1977 Homelite Super EZ in nice condition, has spark, but did not fire on prime. Might play around with it tomorrow.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 27, 2020)

Not a Homelite, but it's Red. My fishing buddy had 2 rental houses and a 3.5 acre building lot. Several years ago one of his tenants moved out owing him $2500. He told my friend to just keep the tractor. He used the tractor to mow the 3.5 acre lot. He goes to settlement on it tomorrow. Now he doesn't need the tractor. It's a 25 HP NorTrak, 4X4, 3 cylinder diesel, comes with a FEL, 4' bush hog, and a grader box. He let me have it for $2000. Plus, Ill be a little short till mowing season kicks in. Gave him $650 today, rest as it comes in. Gonna put a pinch on the new saws unless it gets cold and i move some firewwod. I haven't let it run to see if the clock is working, but it only shows 258 hours.


----------



## Sepia (Feb 27, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Not a Homelite, but it's Red. My fishing buddy had 2 rental houses and a 3.5 acre building lot. Several years ago one of his tenants moved out owing him $2500. He told my friend to just keep the tractor. He used the tractor to mow the 3.5 acre lot. He goes to settlement on it tomorrow. Now he doesn't need the tractor. It's a 25 HP NorTrak, 4X4, 3 cylinder diesel, comes with a FEL, 4' bush hog, and a grader box. He let me have it for $2000. Plus, Ill be a little short till mowing season kicks in. Gave him $650 today, rest as it comes in. Gonna put a pinch on the new saws unless it gets cold and i move some firewwod. I haven't let it run to see if the clock is working, but it only shows 258 hours.



Awesome deal!!


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Feb 28, 2020)

Just saw someone on facebook nabbed a running 090 for $100. It was offered free but he felt obliged to pay at least something.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 29, 2020)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Just saw someone on facebook nabbed a running 090 for $100. It was offered free but he felt obliged to pay at least something.


Those deals are out there. Last year a friend asked me to help take down a couple dead trees at his landlords place. No problem. As we were about to go home, I was showing one of the guys pics of my collection. The home owner came over to look. Then, he said he had only bought one chainsaw in his life, and it was still in his shop, under the bench. asked if I had ever heard of a Sach Dolmar. Sure. Then he said he had the one that didn't have a piston in it. A KMS4 rotary. I said I would like to add that one to my collection. He said we would pull it out the next time I come over. I don't know what to offer, I can't afford what it's worth.


----------



## toadman (Feb 29, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Those deals are out there. Last year a friend asked me to help take down a couple dead trees at his landlords place. No problem. As we were about to go home, I was showing one of the guys pics of my collection. The home owner came over to look. Then, he said he had only bought one chainsaw in his life, and it was still in his shop, under the bench. asked if I had ever heard of a Sach Dolmar. Sure. Then he said he had the one that didn't have a piston in it. A KMS4 rotary. I said I would like to add that one to my collection. He said we would pull it out the next time I come over. I don't know what to offer, I can't afford what it's worth.



I picked up an old solo twin for under $50 at an estate auction once years ago, and my dad cussed me out for overpaying. I later gave it to a friend who pestered me about it like it was the holy grail... which was sortof true.
I had no internet, no real saw knowledge, and no interest in a non-running saw. 
I didn't learn what it was or what it is worth until a few years later, and now I wish I had it back.
Deals are out there, It just takes luck to find them sometimes.


----------



## EngineNoO9 (Mar 5, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Not a Homelite, but it's Red. My fishing buddy had 2 rental houses and a 3.5 acre building lot. Several years ago one of his tenants moved out owing him $2500. He told my friend to just keep the tractor. He used the tractor to mow the 3.5 acre lot. He goes to settlement on it tomorrow. Now he doesn't need the tractor. It's a 25 HP NorTrak, 4X4, 3 cylinder diesel, comes with a FEL, 4' bush hog, and a grader box. He let me have it for $2000. Plus, Ill be a little short till mowing season kicks in. Gave him $650 today, rest as it comes in. Gonna put a pinch on the new saws unless it gets cold and i move some firewwod. I haven't let it run to see if the clock is working, but it only shows 258 hours.



You suck!

I could really use a front end loader


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Mar 5, 2020)

Very handy things.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 5, 2020)

EngineNoO9 said:


> You suck!
> 
> I could really use a front end loader


Me too. I've wanted one since my BIL got his Kubota 1850.


----------



## awful knawful (Mar 7, 2020)

FEL sure do make work easier. Can take my boat dock out myself now.


----------



## awful knawful (Mar 7, 2020)

My 4 post lift. No problem.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Mar 7, 2020)

That looks like real nice country out there.


----------



## awful knawful (Mar 7, 2020)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> That looks like real nice country out there.


The blue tractor is in Northern New Brunswick, those mountains on the right are in Quebec.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Mar 15, 2020)

Im just waiting for someone to post a mint SP125c they got in return for a few rolls of toilet paper.


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 15, 2020)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Im just waiting for someone to post a mint SP125c they got in return for a few rolls of toilet paper.


Ain't no way I'm coming off my highly valuable TP for a stupid chainsaw.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Mar 15, 2020)

Just picked up this 2016 372XP for $280.
Runs great. Brand new 20" bar and chain.


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine (Mar 15, 2020)

Older 372XP that only cost me a cylinder and barrel kit. 28" bar with an extra chain.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Mar 20, 2020)

Lady leaving town gave me 3 double rolls untouched Free...


----------



## pioneer saws (Mar 20, 2020)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Just saw someone on facebook nabbed a running 090 for $100. It was offered free but he felt obliged to pay at least something.


My 090 ended up costing nothing, I bought 6 stihls for 250, kept the 090 and sold the rest off making my money back.


----------



## pioneer saws (Mar 20, 2020)

Scored today at the local scrap dealer, got a Husky 50 and 365 for $20, with a few hrs spent on the 365 it runs well, needs a few parts to make it complete.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## cus_deluxe (Mar 20, 2020)

toadman said:


> I picked up an old solo twin for under $50 at an estate auction once years ago, and my dad cussed me out for overpaying. I later gave it to a friend who pestered me about it like it was the holy grail... which was sortof true.
> I had no internet, no real saw knowledge, and no interest in a non-running saw.
> I didn't learn what it was or what it is worth until a few years later, and now I wish I had it back.
> Deals are out there, It just takes luck to find them sometimes.


sounds like you owe that “friend” a kick in the sack.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Mar 20, 2020)

I still cant s top laughing at your profile pic lmao.


----------



## Brownthumb (Mar 21, 2020)

Just scored a new oem 55 closed port piston on e bay 45mm for 45 bucks shipped.
I hated the thing after I put a A/M P&C on her.


----------



## hatchet13 (Mar 21, 2020)

Good running 2159 New b/c for about 4 hours of my time cleaning up a mess from a wind storm


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Mar 22, 2020)

pioneer saws said:


> Scored today at the local scrap dealer, got a Husky 50 and 365 for $20, with a few hrs spent on the 365 it runs well, needs a few parts to make it complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, u wouldn't even know that is the same saw. Well done on your pick up.


----------



## pioneer saws (Mar 22, 2020)

ozziechainsaw said:


> Amazing, u wouldn't even know that is the same saw. Well done on your pick up.


Thanks
The little Husky 50 was just as bad and has cleaned up great and runs well.


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine (Mar 22, 2020)

Was given this a little while back. Finally had time to tear it down and clean her up. 268XP with a 24" bar. 
Did a full tear down to the piston and barrel. Good ring and barely any carbon build up on the piston. Gasket deleted and swapped in new carb. I actually have to put this thing down to start it.


----------



## Brian Smith (Mar 23, 2020)

picked this little gem up for $15. a couple hours cleaning and a $2 pull cord and its running like a champ. These little saws are growing on me. Piston and cylinder was great condition for a 1979 model saw.


----------



## Brian Smith (Mar 23, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Just picked up this 2016 372XP for $280.
> Runs great. Brand new 20" bar and chain.
> View attachment 807132



Thats a good looking saw. I like that model saw.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 23, 2020)

Brian Smith said:


> picked this little gem up for $15. a couple hours cleaning and a $2 pull cord and its running like a champ. These little saws are growing on me. Piston and cylinder was great condition for a 1979 model saw. View attachment 809966


I like all things Homelite, but my collection was mostly 70CC's and up. Then I wanted a Super EZ because that's what I learned to climb with. That opened up a whole nother rabbit hole. Now I have 3 EZ's, 2-3 Super 2's, a couple 150's. Gonna need another shelf just for the itty bity saws.


----------



## Allar (Mar 24, 2020)

$110 from the Makita dealer


----------



## gumneck (Mar 24, 2020)

Haven't contributed in a while and anyway, it aint a saw but it may qualify for a you suck. Free on local site, said it didn't run but brought it home and fired up perfect, no smoke,hot battery. I dont understand why they couldn't, almost felt bad the next day. But put 100 bucks on 2 spindles, mower belt, carb gasket, air filter...


----------



## gumneck (Mar 24, 2020)

Here's a saw I picked up a few weeks ago for $5. Said tank was cracked. Pulled apart and tank was missing the bronze plug, $3., and the duckbill valve. Went ahead with new tygon lines while apart. Runs like a champ.

had to edit for price, forgot I got another poulan with it both for 10 bucks. Sold the primer bulb style Poulan after replacing the carb as the Stratos butterfly plastic lever was broken.


----------



## gumneck (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## gumneck (Mar 24, 2020)

...sorry about the pic size, I need to read posting pics again.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Mar 25, 2020)

That mower is a true suck.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 28, 2020)

I ground out some stumps for a friend and wouldn't take any money for the job. He had just bought a new tractor and asked if I wanted his old one with a pull behind 8 HP leaf vac, so I took it. It worked well, but the vac trailer was too high for my steep hill. If it got on any angle it would flip over. I left it in the front yard one day while I ran in for lunch. I came back and it was gone. The tent on the leaf trailer was big enough it worked like a sale. I must have left it in neutral, and the wind blew it over the hill. Crashed into one of my hybrid Locust. Smashed the hood up so bad I had to take it off. I ran it like that for another year or so. When I decided I really didn't want that type of vac, I put it at the end of my road with a free sign on it, tractor and vac. An hour or so later some friends came over and were cracking up laughing. They said two big fat guys were at the end of the road fighting over a free tractor. I had a box of parts I was going to take down, but I figured I had guest to entertain, and better let well enough alone with the two big fat guys.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Mar 28, 2020)

The kind of people who will stand on a roadside arguing over a smashed up tractor are my favourite kind of people to be around.


----------



## toadman (Mar 29, 2020)

cus_deluxe said:


> sounds like you owe that “friend” a kick in the sack.


I might at that, but honestly I don't stress about it too much. The guy has done me right more times than not, and I have fallen out of contact with him through the years. Probably for the better, especially for my driving record!!


----------



## pioneer saws (Mar 31, 2020)

Picked up these parts for my 395xp build today, New West cylinder and piston, Caber rings and aftermarket starter all for $75aud. Mates rates






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MACHINE (Apr 1, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> I think in order for it to be a "You Suck", the price paid needs to be mentioned. Anybody can over pay for saws, but I don't think just getting a saw, especially if paying more than it's worth makes it deserving of suckage.


The Shindaiwa 488 with the Oregon bar I bought in 2000 during the ice storm. 

The other 488 with the echo bar was given to me about a month ago, bad coil only , great running saw.

The 1981 or 82 Husqvarna 44 a guy brought to me to fix , had scored piston, I paid him 25 bucks for it and spent 32 bucks fixing it , it's my favorite saw runs freaking great.

A guy brought me 3 craftsman and I fix them , fuel lines and bulbs, about 10 bucks in it other than I changed bar to 14 inch , did muffler mod and that thing really screams and cuts good for it's size.

So 3 saws with around 5p to 60 dollars in them ..

Love them Shindaiwa, as they are about the most reliable equipment I ever had.

Suck ???

Or no 

Suck???





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Apr 3, 2020)

MACHINE said:


> The Shindaiwa 488 with the Oregon bar I bought in 2000 during the ice storm.
> 
> The other 488 with the echo bar was given to me about a month ago, bad coil only , great running saw.
> 
> ...


I reckon you have qualified for the " U Suck " section. 3 Saws for that price is a gppd deal.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Apr 4, 2020)

My 80 year old neighbour recently got his 026 back up and running. There goes that plan lol.


----------



## jjcard41 (Apr 10, 2020)

gumneck said:


> Haven't contributed in a while and anyway, it aint a saw but it may qualify for a you suck. Free on local site, said it didn't run but brought it home and fired up perfect, no smoke,hot battery. I dont understand why they couldn't, almost felt bad the next day. But put 100 bucks on 2 spindles, mower belt, carb gasket, air filter...


I think you got ripped off buddy!  
Heck of a good find! And you SUCK!


----------



## dando127 (Apr 12, 2020)

Early 90's 025 Stihl. $50 cdn. Fuel line was squished under the carb.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice! One of the best non pro saws imo.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 13, 2020)

gumneck said:


> Haven't contributed in a while and anyway, it aint a saw but it may qualify for a you suck. Free on local site, said it didn't run but brought it home and fired up perfect, no smoke,hot battery. I dont understand why they couldn't, almost felt bad the next day. But put 100 bucks on 2 spindles, mower belt, carb gasket, air filter...


Non mechanical people use all kinds of terms to describe what's wrong with their stuff. We have a widow farmer friend. She said her John Deer 214 wouldn't start. I got there and it was sitting out side. I asked if it wouldn't start, how did she get it out side? She said it started, then stopped, and wouldn't start again. I turned the key and it started right up. She said, oh it runs, it just wont start. She meant it STARTED moving, then STOPPED moving, then wouldn't START moving again. Broken drive belt. 25 years ago, my neighbor said he blew the engine up in his JD 216, and I could have it for $400, with snow plow and PTO rotary broom. I had a 216 and would have loved to get his, just for the attachments, but had too much junk around the house so passed. It sat in his front yard all summer with grass growing around it. One day I saw a guy get out of a PU and put a set of ramps on it. I asked if he wanted a hand pushing it on the truck. He said no, I'm just going to drive it up. I said, Greg told me he blew the engine? He said, yeah, he told me the same thing, but I looked in the gas tank and it was bone dry. Put some gas in it and it started right up.

Our farmer friend is almost 70, and maintains the place, mows the lawn, I was happy to help her out. My goofball neighbor, didn't feel sorry for him at all. I just wish I had of jumped on the tractor when I had the chance.


----------



## toadman (Apr 13, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Non mechanical people use all kinds of terms to describe what's wrong with their stuff. We have a widow farmer friend. She said her John Deer 214 wouldn't start. I got there and it was sitting out side. I asked if it wouldn't start, how did she get it out side? She said it started, then stopped, and wouldn't start again. I turned the key and it started right up. She said, oh it runs, it just wont start. She meant it STARTED moving, then STOPPED moving, then wouldn't START moving again. Broken drive belt. 25 years ago, my neighbor said he blew the engine up in his JD 216, and I could have it for $400, with snow plow and PTO rotary broom. I had a 216 and would have loved to get his, just for the attachments, but had too much junk around the house so passed. It sat in his front yard all summer with grass growing around it. One day I saw a guy get out of a PU and put a set of ramps on it. I asked if he wanted a hand pushing it on the truck. He said no, I'm just going to drive it up. I said, Greg told me he blew the engine? He said, yeah, he told me the same thing, but I looked in the gas tank and it was bone dry. Put some gas in it and it started right up.
> 
> Our farmer friend is almost 70, and maintains the place, mows the lawn, I was happy to help her out. My goofball neighbor, didn't feel sorry for him at all. I just wish I had of jumped on the tractor when I had the chance.



my neighbor bought a new craftsman lawn tractor last year, with snow blade, bagger, and a cart... it wouldn't crank over this year after him servicing it for the season & so he bought another one. 
I fixed the old one by draining 3.5 quarts of oil out of a 1.5qt crank case.
The dipstick/ fill tube comes up to the top of the motor, and he had filled it all the way to the cap, full enough there wasn't room for the piston to move down without removing oil


----------



## Turd Furgeson (Apr 14, 2020)

Picked this up for free off marketplace from a tree service. He said it was the only saw that never gave them troubles until one day it just locked up. I'll probably do a leak-down test before I pull the jug. I wonder if somebody gassed it with the wrong can... He said he always uses Amsoil, I'm leery of 100:1 but I know it works for a lot of people. Once I get it going it will probably be my primary saw.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Apr 17, 2020)

With a running Stihl 038 Magnum hanging in the saw room, when I saw a CL add for a 038 parts saw for $10 I thought I'd take a look.
Here's what $10 bought me.



It's a first version Magnum with a trashed left side case, squished muffler, and broken fuel tank.
But everything else seems to be in functional or repairable.
I figured the full wrap handle was worth what I paid for everything.


----------



## barie (Apr 17, 2020)

Found this nice husqvarna 234, 1982 dated.
Maybe not a fulled 'sucked', payed 80 dollar with transport.

Saw is not complete, but low on hours. Piston looks great, compression feels good.
Reason why she is incomplete is unknown... Comes with heathed handle.
Time to further finish this saw and put here back in her glory


----------



## outdoortype (Apr 18, 2020)

Don't know if this qualifies. But I recently got a Jonsered CS2260 new. It's a 2013 model with all the bad stuff(hopefully not) EL-46 carb, 5 screw case except it appears to been made late enough to have the modern case screws. It's brand new -been sitting on a dealers shelf since a few weeks ago. I really like the looks better than the 562xp and wanted a small bar mount. I feel bad for the dealer. He's got like 20 saws and the brand is going away.


----------



## toadman (Apr 22, 2020)

Ended up with a 3003 mount stihl 25" ES light bar, and matching chain, both unused, for $45, and $16.25 respectively. and a 50 Driver 3/8" picco PS non safety chain for $12.50. 
along with a ms 200 rear handle demo saw for $400. it had a good story too... I didn't take pictures of it before I sold it back to the shop owners Ex wife though. I couldn't refuse the absurd cash offer she gave me for the saw.


----------



## toadman (Apr 22, 2020)

Also ended up with 5 used 16" stihl RS chains someone had had sharpened and didn't pick up for 2.5 years of sitting in the shop. The sharpening job is ****, but it can be saved, and for being free chains I don't really care


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 23, 2020)

what's that "e-matic" about?


----------



## toadman (Apr 23, 2020)

It is a set of ramps holding oil by the oiler hole that stihl patented to help out their anemic bar oilers...


rocketnorton said:


> what's that "e-matic" about?


----------



## mike-s (Apr 23, 2020)

Free 028 AV WBEQ + $100 parts + my labor = runs like new. That $100 includes a CCC (Cheap Chinese Crap) 46mm P/C to make it a "super." I still have the originals, which probably would have worked, but the piston is pretty scored after chewing on a bearing cage.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Apr 23, 2020)

Cheap Coronavirus Crap


----------



## xl130 (Apr 24, 2020)

This was a bought along with a Homelite XL-1.

This 1980 Pioneer Farmsaw was a “No compression parts saw” $50 for the pair as is. 

Fuel lines and a carb kit and it’s back to life. Lots of life left in her.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Apr 25, 2020)

Some days are better then others on Amazon.


----------



## EngineNoO9 (Apr 27, 2020)

Not a saw but picked up an older craftsman 36” pull behind tiller for $275. Starts on 1 pull. Crappy pic cause I can’t lift it out of my truck by myself which is fun considering we’re supposed to be social distancing! Waiting on help from my father in law to get it out!


----------



## Brownthumb (Apr 28, 2020)

Picked up this race saw 1/2 mile from my house last night.
30 bucks I couldn’t pass her up. she has no spark and missing top cover.


----------



## The Satch (May 1, 2020)

My neighbor told me this didn't work, wouldn't hook up properly, and I could have it if I wanted to put the time into fixing it. Stripped it down, did basic maintenance on it, greased the 4 bearings, and it functions like new, blades are even sharp.


----------



## Brownthumb (May 1, 2020)

The Satch said:


> My neighbor told me this didn't work, wouldn't hook up properly, and I could have it if I wanted to put the time into fixing it. Stripped it down, did basic maintenance on it, greased the 4 bearings, and it functions like new, blades are even sharp.


That’s a heck of a score they ain’t cheap.


----------



## The Satch (May 1, 2020)

Brownthumb said:


> That’s a heck of a score they ain’t cheap.


You're telling me! He offered it to me sight unseen, I wasn't about to turn it down, figured worst case I would load it up with scrap and take it to the transfer station where I could dump it for free.


----------



## Older by Day (May 3, 2020)

Mentioned to hometown literally mom and pop equipment dealer look for junk 028 with newer NLA muffler. They set aside one was scored. $25. Got it home found slightest smudge. Started ran strong, 150 compression. Saw looked new even nice bar and chain. Plastic film still on metal tag. Even has rim sprocket conversion. Sold locally $285.








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Older by Day (May 3, 2020)

Couple more. 028 Super








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freudianfloyd (May 4, 2020)

This may be my best haul yet. Just picked up 5 saws, 2 Stihl MS170s, a Husqvarna 550xp, Jonsered 2065 Turbo and Jonsered CS2171.


Paid $60 in total. They don't run, but pulling the muffler off of the 2171 I found this, so I'm pretty excited. 


Knowing the guy, they are probably just needing tuned or carbs cleaned. He would use them and they would sit and when the wouldn't start the next year, he would go get another one.

He also threw in 4 bars. One is a 25" Tsumara.


----------



## Brownthumb (May 5, 2020)

Craigslist 15 min. Away. He was asking 100 bucks I offered 60 and he agreed.
He said they were fresh out of a barn from upstate ny and he did not do anything with them.
The gas tanks were emptied and clean and all the run switches were in the off position.
The craftsman and the nicer super run pretty good. The other nasty looking super has a rotted fuel line but runs on a squirt of gas and smells and looks like it was living in a stall with a pig.


----------



## ozziechainsaw (May 6, 2020)

t


Freudianfloyd said:


> This may be my best haul yet. Just picked up 5 saws, 2 Stihl MS170s, a Husqvarna 550xp, Jonsered 2065 Turbo and Jonsered CS2171.
> View attachment 825004
> 
> Paid $60 in total. They don't run, but pulling the muffler off of the 2171 I found this, so I'm pretty excited.
> ...


that's agreat deal even if they can only be used for parts


----------



## Freudianfloyd (May 6, 2020)

ozziechainsaw said:


> t
> 
> that's agreat deal even if they can only be used for parts


The best part about the deal is I already got all 5 of them running, even the MS170 that was meant to be a parts saw.


----------



## KodiakForge (May 7, 2020)

Super s


NBsawman said:


> Got these two loads of parts for FREE just before Christmas. Have built seven good saws from it in the last two weeks. Might be one or two left to build with what is left.
> 
> View attachment 786564
> View attachment 786565



super sucky. That must have been real rough.


----------



## jp233 (May 7, 2020)

Got these two free saws - both have issues, but seems solvable on the cheap to get running saws out of them.

Poulan P4018WT
Homelite 3816c

The Poulan seems circa 2007, had gas in it and it disintegrated the fuel lines in there, but overall looked very lightly used. Hopefully it'll run, full carb on order in case it needs it plus hoses and filter etc.

The Homelite looked also very new, barely used, circa 2014. Someone had messed with it before, it seems. It is missing some bolts. It had a dinged up chain, the drive teeth were very dorked up but I got its bar & chain to run on the Echo until it also threw it and dinged the drive teeth further - tossing the chain and ordering a new one. The rear handle bottom is cracked a lot where you put your foot, and the throttle spring was undone it was sticking out of the handle. It's also cracked/broken where the chain brake handle bolts in, so it needs a side cover. The chain brake spring cover is plastic and deformed, and overall.... this is a very plastic saw. I did get it to run yesterday though, so that's good!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 8, 2020)

Brownthumb said:


> Craigslist 15 min. Away. He was asking 100 bucks I offered 60 and he agreed.
> He said they were fresh out of a barn from upstate ny and he did not do anything with them.
> The gas tanks were emptied and clean and all the run switches were in the off position.
> The craftsman and the nicer super run pretty good. The other nasty looking super has a rotted fuel line but runs on a squirt of gas and smells and looks like it was living in a stall with a pig.
> View attachment 825318


Hey thats AWESOME, the felling spikes are worth that . Let me know if you make a pattern off them.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 8, 2020)

70$ scrap yard freshhh! The Mac and the 3500 pop and run on prime. The 3400 has no coil but the body and p/c look great? The 3400 had the factory banana bar and The Mac has the factory sprocket bar.
Someone got the 3500 muffler body ,but I stopped only too pick that one for a trade on a husqvarna 65, the other 2 followed me home. 


3400.


----------



## muad (May 11, 2020)

I was told I suck and need to post here about my score! LOL. 

Free to me, heavy duty/homemade log splitter. Picking her up after work!


----------



## Burchie70 (May 15, 2020)

I asked a local contractor to keep his eyes open for older chainsaws and he said he had a few he’d part with. Picked them up today and they both pull over but haven’t checked anything else out with them. Not sure if this qualifies for the “you suck” forum or not but paid $25 each


----------



## Woodslasher (May 15, 2020)

A pair of 266’s for $50, that’s a you suck deal in my book.


----------



## Burchie70 (May 15, 2020)

Woodslasher said:


> A pair of 266’s for $50, that’s a you suck deal in my book.


He told me he has a 034, 038 mag and 056 mag also he wants to get rid of. He has to dig them out of his barn and will let me know when to pick them up. The 56 has a blown motor but not sure what else is wrong with it or the other two saws


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 15, 2020)

Burchie70 said:


> He told me he has a 034, 038 mag and 056 mag also he wants to get rid of. He has to dig them out of his barn and will let me know when to pick them up. The 56 has a blown motor but not sure what else is wrong with it or the other two saws


The piston and cylinder kits and parts are pretty reasonable, even if they are shot, and if he's got the othe saws for you , you better offer to clean that barn for him!!


----------



## Burchie70 (May 15, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> The piston and cylinder kits and parts are pretty reasonable, even if they are shot, and if he's got the othe saws for you , you better offer to clean that barn for him!!


I worked for his father along with him for about 6 years back in the 90’s so I’ve known him quite awhile. The one 266 had a 32” bar and chain on it but he wouldn’t let that go with it lol


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (May 15, 2020)

You suck!


----------



## Burchie70 (May 15, 2020)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> You suck!


lol, I just checked the compression on both saws and one was 175 and the other 180 psi. Not sure what the compression should be on a 266 though. Pulled the mufflers and both piston look perfect.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (May 15, 2020)

you really suck


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 17, 2020)

Scrap yard 23$ , it needed a cleaning, ignition coil and tank vent.
Had a parts saw with the coil .


----------



## jp233 (May 18, 2020)

there is so much suck in this Page 9. all those saws are way better than the plastic fantastic crap I've got.

Both mine run, they fling a LOT of oil, plus leak it a bit when they sit, but at least they are going to be OK to give away to family free or cheap


----------



## ozziechainsaw (May 21, 2020)

Hey guys, not sure if this is good enough for the " U Suck" but let me know what you think

So I got the following

Stihl 08S
McCulloch Super Pro 81
McCuloch Super Pro 125
McCulloch Super 250
McCulloch Pro Mac 10..I think

All for free from a friend. I put some spray up the carby on the Stihl and it fired on the 2nd pull...Amazing.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (May 21, 2020)

If any of those Macs fire up then you are the king of suckage.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 21, 2020)

ozziechainsaw said:


> Hey guys, not sure if this is good enough for the " U Suck" but let me know what you think
> 
> So I got the following
> 
> ...


Those things are covered with covid! Quick send me the 125 for disinfectant!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 21, 2020)

Lots of old small engine chainsaws,and push mowers and riding mowers...


Lots of chainsaws for parts or repair most will run many are vintage some rare ones too probably...



williamsport.craigslist.org




If anyone is close this could be a sucky moment?


----------



## rwoods (May 21, 2020)

ozziechainsaw said:


> Hey guys, not sure if this is good enough for the " U Suck" but let me know what you think
> 
> So I got the following
> 
> ...


Believe you have a cobbled together 82cc MAC ten series not a 1010. Lid, engine and clutch cover remains are late model. The muffler and tank/handle are old model. Hope you can resurrect it.

Ron


----------



## johnathan88 (May 24, 2020)

A few of mine ms460 ms 170 445 husky ms180 ms193


----------



## ozziechainsaw (May 25, 2020)

rwoods said:


> Believe you have a cobbled together 82cc MAC ten series not a 1010. Lid, engine and clutch cover remains are late model. The muffler and tank/handle are old model. Hope you can resurrect it.
> 
> Ron


Hi ROn,

Because i sticker/logo is not really easy to see which type of McCulloch I have, is there any other way of checking ?

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Doorfx (May 26, 2020)

Hello all,
This is my first post on this site.
I picked up this ms241c from a company clearing out “stuff”. It had no bar or chain and needed a clutch brake band. I picked it up for $20 , dumped the gas put in fresh and it fired up third pull. Thanks for a great site I have learned a lot already.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (May 27, 2020)

Swapped an as new ms 180 with a 2 in 1 file, case and service kit for an 076 super  the gent couldn’t pull it over any more and wanted a small saw. He wanted 500 Aussi dollars or equivalent In a saw. I offered him the above or 500 cash. He took the saw kit, happy on both sides 

Has original stihl bar and chain


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (May 27, 2020)

You just traded a 35cc saw for a 111cc saw. The suckage is immeasurable.


----------



## trains (May 27, 2020)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> You just traded a 35cc saw for a 111cc saw. The suckage is immeasurable.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 27, 2020)

Spoon Carving With Tom said:


> Swapped an as new ms 180 with a 2 in 1 file, case and service kit for an 076 super  the gent couldn’t pull it over any more and wanted a small saw. He wanted 500 Aussi dollars or equivalent In a saw. I offered him the above or 500 cash. He took the saw kit, happy on both sides
> 
> Has original stihl bar and chainView attachment 831172


Perspective baby! Something... jammy prick? Is the Australian term?


----------



## gumneck (May 29, 2020)

Dont know if there is a climbing gear u suck thread but picked it up yday $75 for the big shot and trigger release. Fella used one time for a widow maker unsuccessful attempt. Still had plastic wrap on bottom half of the pole.


----------



## jp233 (May 29, 2020)

May have entered some Suckage here, depending on how junked this stuff really is.

Stihl FS 38 trimmer - seems to be out of ign timing, maybe broken flywheel key? Broken handle and looks to be missing grip safety. Otherwise looks dang near brand new
Craftsman saw - looks clean, but unknown, no idea what model even yet
Homelite 23av - plastic case wrap is junk, likely not worth anything but has bar and chain
Poulan 2000 - prob fuel line/carb issues, old, missing fuel cap, may be junk
Poulan P3314 - looks pretty complete, probably simple carb/fuel line job
McCulloch Pro Mac 610 - minor piston scoring but really not bad, likely worth fixing esp if the cylinder is OK. No top cover
MuCulloch Timber bear - apparently was running great and may have seized the crank, or something wore out and got it out of ign time? has bar/chain

All for $20

Hoping I can get at least one the Macs to run and would be worth fixing, keep or sell. Not sure if I could mate bottom and top ends into one saw. These things are big bricks.

The Poulan P3314 could be decent and worth flipping or giving away for a case or 2 of beer, too.


----------



## jneuf (May 29, 2020)

No picture yet...but just picked up a 10mm 044 powerhead for under $150.

Saw is a little dirty from sitting for a long time, but at first glance it appears to be in very, very nice shape.


----------



## Goinwheelin (May 29, 2020)

Local Craigslist find. Old boy retired and cleaning out his shop. $35 and he delivered 








RETIRED!!!CLEANING OUT MY SHOP - auto parts - by owner - vehicle...


JUST GOT RETIRED After 50 years as a mechanic and business owner I have to clean the shop so I can...



yakima.craigslist.org


----------



## Freudianfloyd (May 30, 2020)

Just picked this saw up today at a yard sale. Paid $5. Its dirty but in good shape and did fire, but needs fuel lines at a minimum. I don't know anything about this saw yet. Are they any good, or have much value?


----------



## Goinwheelin (May 31, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Just picked this saw up today at a yard sale. Paid $5. Its dirty but in good shape and did fire, but needs fuel lines at a minimum. I don't know anything about this saw yet. Are they any good, or have much value?
> View attachment 832321


From what I’ve heard it’s one of the best saws homelite ever built. 40cc of nastiness. I haven’t put mine in wood yet but I’m told I won’t be disappointed


----------



## MiloFrance (May 31, 2020)

Not sure how much I suck for this one. Mentioned the ms150 and 2 others I got from a tree surgeon friend. Got them all home now. The ms390 and ms261 need parts but I like a challenge (not any kind of mechanic)



. The 390 fired 3rd pull after a strip and clean and sounds just fine  . Waiting for parts for the 261. €400 for the 3.
The 3 other pics are the 390...


----------



## Freudianfloyd (May 31, 2020)

Goinwheelin said:


> From what I’ve heard it’s one of the best saws homelite ever built. 40cc of nastiness. I haven’t put mine in wood yet but I’m told I won’t be disappointed


I got it running today. New fuel line and filter and she fired right up. The bar and chain on it in the picture are not correct though, I switched it for a bar I had, although too long for it and it cut pretty good until the chain popped off. Still not sure why it did, but I will worry about that a different day.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (May 31, 2020)

Missed two killer deals this weekend because I was doing favors for other people and not checking Marketplace. First one was an 036 for $50, and the second was an 034 AV Super and an 028 Woodboss together for $90.

Missed them both by minutes.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jun 4, 2020)

Picked up this Remington SL4 today along with a tool bag full of chains, spark plugs, an old cardboard can of Stihl 2 stroke oil to put on my display, and a variety of other tools. 


Anybody know much about these saws?


----------



## jp233 (Jun 5, 2020)

Only some rumor, but heard old Remington saws could be really good. Manual oiler? Hopefully works well. Those dogs/spikes look brand new!


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jun 5, 2020)

jp233 said:


> Only some rumor, but heard old Remington saws could be really good. Manual oiler? Hopefully works well. Those dogs/spikes look brand new!


It says Automatic oiler on the side cover but has a manual piler button also. It appears to be oiling, and it starts up and runs pretty good, although it needs a new air filter.

I will probably post it up for sale soon. Any ideas what they are worth?


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jun 6, 2020)

Here's your chance to join the 2020 "You Suck" list.
If I knew someone in Grants Pass I'd have them snag it for me, but I don't "need" another 100cc to push me into making a 6 hr. RT drive.
* 2100 Pro Chainsaw Parts Only - $50 (Grants Pass) *
















make / manufacturer: *husqvarna*
model name / number: *2100 pro*
size / dimensions: *2100*
This is a 2100 Professional Husqvarna Chainsaw that won't start. Selling for Parts Only


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jun 6, 2020)

I dont know if this is a suck worthy deal or not but picked up an Oregon Cant Hook with Log stand and Nielsen chain grinder for $20 total.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jun 7, 2020)

Son's friend's neighbor is cleaning out his late father's machine shop. We got there too late for the lathe but I managed to scrounge some goodies.


----------



## Brian Smith (Jun 9, 2020)

This will be a 2 part post. First up is a 461 magnum ( no markings anywhere so this is not 100% fact yet) Needs a little cleaning and a pull rope. Was told it ran when the rope broke. For $75 I bought it anyway. 
I still have to get pics of the 372 XP. Started on the 4th pull. Runs great. Needs a sprocket and clutch cover. Needs a good cleaning. $100. I think these classify for this thread.


----------



## Brian Smith (Jun 10, 2020)

Here are the pics of the 372. It fires up just needs cleaned and a few parts. Pretty happy.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 11, 2020)

It's been a rough year for deals. My friends are moving to Florida and emptied their shed and garage in my truck. Couple dozen rakes, shovels, digging bars, shears, sprayer, two nice axes, the double is a Keen Kutter and the single is a Craftsman ( in axe thread), a 20 gallon compressor, big crock and milk can. They still have stuff to take. Plus I'm going to get the job mowing the other four lots till they sell.View attachment 835147
View attachment 835148
View attachment 835149
View attachment 835150


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 11, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> It's been a rough year for deals. My friends are moving to Florida and emptied their shed and garage in my truck. Couple dozen rakes, shovels, digging bars, shears, sprayer, two nice axes, the double is a Keen Kutter and the single is a Craftsman ( in axe thread), a 20 gallon compressor, big crock and milk can. They still have stuff to take. Plus I'm going to get the job mowing the other four lots till they sell.View attachment 835147
> View attachment 835148
> View attachment 835149
> View attachment 835150


Well, for some reason it wouldn't let me edit all of the spell check miss spellings. After 3 tries, I got the spelling, but, it deleated all of the pics. I'm tired, maybe I'll fix it tomorrow.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jun 11, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Just picked this saw up today at a yard sale. Paid $5. Its dirty but in good shape and did fire, but needs fuel lines at a minimum. I don't know anything about this saw yet. Are they any good, or have much value?
> View attachment 832321


Matter of a GREAT SAW! They really cut above their class and originally very expensive.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jun 11, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Picked up this Remington SL4 today along with a tool bag full of chains, spark plugs, an old cardboard can of Stihl 2 stroke oil to put on my display, and a variety of other tools.
> View attachment 833356
> 
> Anybody know much about these saws?



They were a little slow but plenty of torque, if it's comparable to the Remington saws I own, reed induction, automatic oiler is a crank case pressure system that is prone to sucking oil in the cylinder.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 12, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> I got it running today. New fuel line and filter and she fired right up. The bar and chain on it in the picture are not correct though, I switched it for a bar I had, although too long for it and it cut pretty good until the chain popped off. Still not sure why it did, but I will worry about that a different day.


What was wrong with the bar that was on it? They came with a 16" with 3/8's. I learned how to climb with Super EZs. They run well beyond their means. If you swapped to something with Lori, might be the reason for the chain jumping. I'm on my cell, but the bar in the pic looked correct.


----------



## MACHINE (Jun 12, 2020)

A guy gave me this 365, p and v was perfect, cleaned saw and put new bar and chain, turned out well 

Going to put final tune this morning. 

Have it for sale

How sucky is that








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jun 12, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> What was wrong with the bar that was on it? They came with a 16" with 3/8's. I learned how to climb with Super EZs. They run well beyond their means. If you swapped to something with Lori, might be the reason for the chain jumping. I'm on my cell, but the bar in the pic looked correct.


The bar that was on it is one of those oregon adjustable bars that didn't fit right. I was able to get it working and the bar in this picture has since been changed.


----------



## gregz (Jun 12, 2020)

Free orange stuff from work. Not the greatest made but price was right, and they both run just fine. 192TC and a HT131 ext pole saw


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 13, 2020)

likin the bikes


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jun 13, 2020)

Picked up a non-running HT101 pole saw today, paid $50. Guy said it won't turn over. I took it home and pulled the recoil apart and it was fine, pulled the plug and it cranked easy, put plug back in and it would lock up again. 

Adjusted the valves to the proper gap and it it pulled over nice and easy. Put it back together, primed it a few times and she roared to life. It has a new Stihl bar and chain on it also.

It will need a few things, like an air filter, throttle cable, and the flywheel has 3 broken fins, so I may be replacing that soon. Also the shaft is really hard to pull out and push back in. Anybody know if there is a lubrication hole or some trick to doing this?


----------



## Clearwater (Jun 16, 2020)

I did Some vehicle work for my neighbor and he left me this when he moved away. He had recently inherited a home and this was in the estate. He didn’t know anything about chainsaws and knew that I used them.




I had to fix a throttle trigger spring, carb kit, new 24” bar and chain. Had a 20” on it. Probably had several chains worth of use. P&C are great. Fires up on second pull every time.


----------



## Sea2SkySaw (Jun 17, 2020)

Found an old faller liquidating his stuff. Bought a couple 372s and a 371, all walkerized. Spare parts 371 and a 2100 to sweeten the pot.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jun 28, 2020)

Todays Facebook score, $150 for the 4, little more than I like to spend, BUT, what really makes it a you suck, I didn't find them or buy them, the ol lady did...







The 61's swede-o-matic even works... I really didn't need a second R30, or another 61, but oh well... LOL

Edit: The 61 is a runner, will need a fuel line, the R30 is a beast with that 16" bar and .404 chain, the 50 fired on prime, but I think needs crank bearings, the Stihl has good compression and spark but I haven't been able to make it pop yet.


----------



## Pagie (Jun 29, 2020)

I got given a 042 yesterday. The piston has a few scratches. And the brake is missing. Any good to anyone?


----------



## markds2 (Jun 30, 2020)

Paid approx $165US for this - its the most original 266 I have ever seen, looks like it has only a couple of hours run time since new:


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 1, 2020)

Also very original..... but used alot! Stopped by to see if my friend had anything saw related and gave me this for the right price of 0$ .
Funny enough the large hole in the top cover made it easy to dump a cap of gas in the air cleaner and it ofcourse ran for a minute! Has saw holding compression to !


----------



## siouxindian (Jul 1, 2020)

markds2 said:


> Paid approx $165US for this - its the most original 266 I have ever seen, looks like it has only a couple of hours run time since new:
> View attachment 839721
> View attachment 839722
> View attachment 839723
> ...


that is a you rock!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 2, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Also very original..... but used alot! Stopped by to see if my friend had anything saw related and gave me this for the right price of 0$ .
> Funny enough the large hole in the top cover made it easy to dump a cap of gas in the air cleaner and it ofcourse ran for a minute! Has saw holding compression to !View attachment 839868
> View attachment 839869
> View attachment 839871
> View attachment 839872


I'm sorry guys my suckage was incorrect, so actually free saw is....



Covers can be so misleading.


----------



## gumneck (Jul 12, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I'm sorry guys my suckage was incorrect, so actually free saw is....View attachment 840000
> View attachment 840001
> View attachment 840003
> 
> Covers can be so misleading.


You sucked twice.....once in the first post, twice in the second. Now take that free dead cricket and go catch a giant bass for a third sucking....


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 12, 2020)

gumneck said:


> You sucked twice.....once in the first post, twice in the second. Now take that free dead cricket and go catch a giant bass for a third sucking....


I posted the first cuts on Nik's Poulan thread just now.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 19, 2020)

Yard sale 25.00$ needed a spark plug to run. Had an original Mac10 hard nose on it.


----------



## MnSam (Jul 22, 2020)

I should have taken before pictures, but was too excited to spiff it up. This was listed in the local CL ads. It stated the pull cord was pulled out and he wasn't sure of the condition of the saw. I responded. It was literally 4 blocks from my house and it was free. I rethreaded the pull cord. I also found it had been run with the brake on and toasted the clutch bearing and the clutch springs were sprung. $15 to replace those and some scotch bright to the bar, I am good to go. The clutch seal checks out good for now. I pulled the muffler and the piston looks great.


----------



## Pagie (Jul 23, 2020)

great saw


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi guys,

I think I might just come close to winning the you suck. 

So a customer comes into my Auto shop and I noticed while selling him some parts for his Landcruiser that he had an arborist business, so I asked him if he has any old saws, even if broken he would like to sell. He told me that he had a old MS441 Magnum that he purchased about 12mths ago from a Chainsaw/Arborist training school for $950 aussie dollars and that it now wasn't working. I asked him what was wrong and his response was " not sure but the local Stihl dealer said it was too expensive to fix". He wanted to give me the saw for free, but I insisted i would prefer to pay something for it, so we came to a $50 deal.

Expecting it to have a burnt out piston or something terminal i was just happy to have it for parts. But once I got it home, I decided to have a look and literally all I did was clean the air cleaner add some fuel and it ran and it ran very well. Only thing I have noticed since chopping a couple of trees down as the lack of full throttle. Which I might of found the issue. But I will post a question shortly in the forum for some close up photo's of the linkage setup on a MS441.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Marine-piper (Aug 3, 2020)

My you suck contribution today is a Pioneer Super 6-20 and a IEL HM Pioneer for $20!
Pioneer Super 6-20 has spark and compression so it won't take long. 
No idea about the IEL HM, she sorta threw it in on my way out the door.















Homelite collector in training! [emoji879]


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 6, 2020)

Covid has disrupted my usual suckage searches, but I did pick up 15 used Stihl .325" .062" chains for a 16" bars for $50.
They needed cleaning and a session with my grinder before they could be used, but now I'm set for small saw chains for the foreseeible future


----------



## Justin Taylor (Aug 8, 2020)

I don’t know of this counts but I got a 026 for $100 runs and oils and the piston looks great


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 8, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> I don’t know of this counts but I got a 026 for $100 runs and oils and the piston looks great


I'd say it is with the crazy prices 026s have been going for.
Plus getting a good saw for a c-note isn't anything to sneeze at.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 8, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> I don’t know of this counts but I got a 026 for $100 runs and oils and the piston looks great



I need another 026 like a hangover, but if I spotted another running 026 for $100 my wallet would be opening.
John


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 8, 2020)

John Lyngdal said:


> I need another 026 like a hangover, but if I spotted another running 026 for $100 my wallet would be opening.
> John


Sounds like my Pro Mac 10-10 rescue plan.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Aug 8, 2020)

John Lyngdal said:


> I need another 026 like a hangover, but if I spotted another running 026 for $100 my wallet would be opening.
> John


I’m trying to swap out my homeowner saws for pro saws


----------



## sean donato (Aug 8, 2020)

John Lyngdal said:


> I need another 026 like a hangover, but if I spotted another running 026 for $100 my wallet would be opening.
> John


Me too, gave my last 026 to my dad. Wish I hadn't. He likes it though.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 8, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> I’m trying to swap out my homeowner saws for pro saws


Good plan. 
I'd ditch the "safety" chain that's on the saw for a new loop of Stihl RS chain and let the chips fly.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Aug 9, 2020)

John Lyngdal said:


> Good plan.
> I'd ditch the "safety" chain that's on the saw for a new loop of Stihl RS chain and let the chips fly.


Agree I might switch it to 3/8 too


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 9, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> Agree I might switch it to 3/8 too


If it's set up for .325" chains, go with that. Not quite as much steel in the cutter, but my nominal 50cc saw setup is a 16" .325" chain with a 8 pin drive.
The 8 pin .325" rim drive is about the same diameter as the 7 pin 3/8" drive, so the chain speed is going to be about the same.


----------



## president (Aug 9, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> Agree I might switch it to 3/8 too


you wont like it,325 rs chain is faster,and easier for the saw to manage


----------



## toadman (Aug 9, 2020)

Free... well, I helped string a half mile of barbed wire fence
"Won't start"... no ****, it's full of 32:1 2 stroke mix that's 4 years old. 
I put new fuel in, sprayed some cleaner down the carb, & runs like a champ


----------



## toadman (Aug 9, 2020)

Also (not pictured) a working dryer, and 20-ish feet of half inch drive chipper chain still on the spool from the 1950's


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 9, 2020)

toadman said:


> Also (not pictured) a working dryer, and 20-ish feet of half inch drive chipper chain still on the spool from the 1950's


Boy ,half a roll of 1/2 chain is nice! Whats the guage of it?


----------



## Justin Taylor (Aug 9, 2020)

John Lyngdal said:


> If it's set up for .325" chains, go with that. Not quite as much steel in the cutter, but my nominal 50cc saw setup is a 16" .325" chain with a 8 pin drive.
> The 8 pin .325" rim drive is about the same diameter as the 7 pin 3/8" drive, so the chain speed is going to be about the same.


I agree but 3/8 is all I use how good would 3/8 p work?


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 9, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> I agree but 3/8 is all I use how good would 3/8 p work?


You can get RS 3/8" picco x .050" chain in rolls, but I don't think Stihl offers loops of it as a stocking item.
A good saw shop can make you a loop, but the benefit to hassle ratio just doesn't work for me.


----------



## toadman (Aug 9, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Boy ,half a roll of 1/2 chain is nice! Whats the guage of it?


I don't know!! I haven't busted out the micrometer on it yet & there's no label left on the roll to see...


----------



## toadman (Aug 9, 2020)

Lest anyone get confused, the honda 1000i doesn't run on mixed fuel....the previous owner assumed it was a 2stroke unit & fueled it as such with what was on hand 4 years ago. 
He said he uses 32:1 for his 20yo weedeater, and that's what he put in it last time he used it. 
I believe that is the case, judging by the color of what csme out, although the fuel was pretty yellowed and varnish-y from sitting that long.


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 10, 2020)

toadman said:


> Lest anyone get confused, the honda 1000i doesn't run on mixed fuel....the previous owner assumed it was a 2stroke unit & fueled it as such with what was on hand 4 years ago.
> He said he uses 32:1 for his 20yo weedeater, and that's what he put in it last time he used it.
> I believe that is the case, judging by the color of what csme out, although the fuel was pretty yellowed and varnish-y from sitting that long.



I have a 2000, and it was hunting and surging, even after I cleaned the carb. Thanks to a .00005 second Google search, I found I wasn't getting the pilot jet out and cleaning it. I had merely been working blind from Small engine experience.... With that much gunk varnish, I'd be surprised. SO, FYI, that little F'er is plastic, and pushes in with an O-ring, under the mixture/idle screw you have to remove. (5 turns out from seated). 

BTW- you suck.


----------



## Marine-piper (Aug 10, 2020)

So I got the Pioneer Super 620 running nice.








Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## toadman (Aug 10, 2020)

GeeVee said:


> I have a 2000, and it was hunting and surging, even after I cleaned the carb. Thanks to a .00005 second Google search, I found I wasn't getting the pilot jet out and cleaning it. I had merely been working blind from Small engine experience.... With that much gunk varnish, I'd be surprised. SO, FYI, that little F'er is plastic, and pushes in with an O-ring, under the mixture/idle screw you have to remove. (5 turns out from seated).
> 
> BTW- you suck.


Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Justin Taylor (Aug 10, 2020)

Guys I think I win today all of this for $160 038 runs like a dream and the others need some help


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 10, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> Guys I think I win today all of this for $160 038 runs like a dream and the others need some help



Looks like you have a 028 on the lower left and a 046 next to it.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Aug 10, 2020)

John Lyngdal said:


> Looks like you have a 028 on the lower left and a 046 next to it.


 yes sir


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 10, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> Guys I think I win today all of this for $160 038 runs like a dream and the others need some help


Nice ! You suck! 
Looks like you got a easy start something in there.


----------



## acarpenterdad (Aug 10, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> Guys I think I win today all of this for $160 038 runs like a dream and the others need some help


That's the suckiest thing i've seen on here!


----------



## Justin Taylor (Aug 10, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Nice ! You suck!
> Looks like you got a easy start something in there.


Ms 210 runs but the clutch is sticking I think


----------



## Justin Taylor (Aug 10, 2020)

acarpenterdad said:


> That's the suckiest thing i've seen on here!


 everything starting right up Except except the 460, 028 since no pull rope


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 11, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> everything starting right up Except except the 460, 028 since no pull rope


028s are great saws reliable as a stone , I've got 2 and just a nice well made saws.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Aug 11, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> 028s are great saws reliable as a stone , I've got 2 and just a nice well made saws.


Any good mods for the 028?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 11, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> Any good mods for the 028?


I did muffler mods on mine but both had broken mufflers when I got them. 
There is a pretty dramatic difference between the AV and the Super . So a swap out of a super piston ( factory pop up) and cylinder would really be an improvement.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Aug 11, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I did muffler mods on mine but both had broken mufflers when I got them.
> There is a pretty dramatic difference between the AV and the Super . So a swap out of a super piston ( factory pop up) and cylinder would really be an improvement.


Wow i hope mines a super


----------



## Marine-piper (Aug 15, 2020)

Today's you suck contribution is a pair of running Homelites, 995D and a XL.






Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper (Aug 16, 2020)

She purrs like a big old kitty! 







Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## windsorman (Aug 18, 2020)

MS 441c for $20 and NOT stolen.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 18, 2020)

windsorman said:


> MS 441c for $20 and NOT stolen. View attachment 849331


Hell the muffler is worth 2xs that!


----------



## MS500i R (Aug 19, 2020)

I think this fits. I walked into Ace to find a few nuts and bolts. Walked out with those and a 500i R with a 32" lite bar. Couldn't believe it when I saw it sitting there. My dealer was PISSED at his rep. Posting pics as I hadn't been able to find any.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 19, 2020)

MS500i R said:


> I think this fits. I walked into Ace to find a few nuts and bolts. Walked out with those and a 500i R with a 32" lite bar. Couldn't believe it when I saw it sitting there. My dealer was PISSED at his rep. Posting pics as I hadn't been able to find any.
> 
> View attachment 849517
> View attachment 849518
> View attachment 849519



"Ace is the place"!!! Haha


----------



## scottkeg (Aug 27, 2020)

I dont know if an Olympic 950f super quite fits this thread but I got this one for five bucks on an online auction. Added fuel and a little tinkering and fired right up.


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 28, 2020)

$125 from a friend who owns a saw shop. Right off the bat it needs a piston and all the plastics + some hardware.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Aug 29, 2020)

Woodslasher said:


> $125 from a friend who owns a saw shop. Right off the bat it needs a piston and all the plastics + some hardware.
> View attachment 851646
> View attachment 851647
> View attachment 851648
> View attachment 851649


Looks more like it needs the cylinder,i can see the piston


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 29, 2020)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Looks more like it needs the cylinder,i can see the piston


Nope! In spite of the piston's crown-hammmering the cylinder's fine. This saw has had 5 new top ends before I got it due to poor filter maintenance so I just picked out the best jug from all the replaced ones. It was one of those replace the jug rather than clean it up builds, plus at least 1 or 2 other 461s have had their top ends redone a couple times by the shop as well, all from the same company, so I had probably 5-10 cylinders to choose from. I actually saw this saw come in for a new top end and less than 2 weeks after it left it came back to stay after it either fell out of or was driven over by a boom truck.  Gotta love company saws! I give that crew a for saw trashing.


----------



## xxl (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't need a second 660 but I could leave it in there junk pile. The piston is toast. They took it to the dealer for service they want 600 to do a new top end. So they bought a new 661 sitting there was this saw made in 05 2012 I couldn't leave it so I took it with me. The reason for the lean run was as follows as the diaphmas age the saw will run leaner. Because they don't pump gas though the carb as well a y truth to this ? I guses thats why they say always check them with a tack. Ill take my time and clean the cylinder and put a new piston in. Its not scored alot it died in a cut


----------



## dynodave (Sep 5, 2020)

Haven't scored a you-suck in a long time, but here is my latest. Now up to 66 saws, most of them free. Now, left on the tail gate, added to the fleet is a 2005 P4018WT Wild thing.
Guy said it ran when they used it last...years ago.(did not use E-10 mix) I believe from on the tag that are all 4 are 42CC.
This has sparked a research project as my first two strato engines, 2005 P4018AVBH Blackhawk and 2013 PP4218A were both antivibe. The first two were E-10 poisoned and the PP has a burned P&C. I was not up to speed on all the many versions, and chrome VS plain bores. I did only by dumb luck used an IPL that speced the chrome and therefore bought a correct chrome bore P&C for the PP. I have seen since than only some models and versions are chrome. The Black Hawk needed a carb kit and fuel lines.
Then the next two were rigid chassis . 2005 P4018WT and 2015 P4018. The P4018 was new in the box with 18" bar and ?skip chain. The first thing I learned was there are BOTH a 2375 early Wild Thing and this was the newer late model strato WT...This Wild Thing had fines in the carb pump screen I put a new filter line. The fuel diaphragm was still soft and flexible so did not bother with the kit I had on hand. I had to screw the L&H needles both out to make it start and run beyond choked start-up. Chain was dead so I put a new 3/8LP full chisel chain. I was shocked when I cut through a 14"red oak log at how fast it was. I had earlier in the day run my poulan 3800 through the same log, though I was favorably impressed, the wild thing shocked me!!! I do not believe that this 2005 4018WT is a chrome bore engine.
What is the Poulan/PP series name for this family of rigid and AV strato saws?
Anything in the model # that identifies the "chrome" cylinder version?




On the trailer is the earlier family of the 36cc P2150 style and the PP210(38cc) and PP 221(Dura Chrome)(40cc). The first 2150 I ever rebuilt is the one on the trailer farthest left. I did rebuild with a chrome bore also making it a 40CC. The PP221 "was" in a very dead AV chassis so I mounted it, and the decal , into a rigid green body.
Is there a poulan PP (husqvarna) name for this family of saws?
I enjoy the trouble shooting and learning process and the money is quite low. Like in this thread: https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/only-working-on-name-brand-stuff.345526/
I don't feel like selling them as I will be bound to regret it and If one craps out/dull chain, I just grab the next one...
I'm liking the WoodlandPRO63RC full chisel on these saws.

I can't get a bike in the bed of the truck anymore, so I had to get a 12" drop hitch to tow my old little bike trailer...The 8" drop I had was not low enough.


----------



## Dutch tlh (Sep 6, 2020)

My you suck is a 1988 avs 038 farm boss, a present from a retired farmer who’s daughter is a friend of mine. No one in her family was interested in the saw. For me it ignited the joy of cutting and felling and the maintenance jobs after a day of cutting. Got it in 2017, was standing still for at least 5 yrs or so. Put fresh fuel in it, checked the filter and spark plug. Nothing else needed to get it starting. Cut some trees in the mean time, still a strong saw. And with a known history.


----------



## president (Sep 6, 2020)

Dutch tlh said:


> My you suck is a 1988 avs 038 farm boss, a present from a retired farmer who’s daughter is a friend of mine. No one in her family was interested in the saw. For me it ignited the joy of cutting and felling and the maintenance jobs after a day of cutting. Got it in 2017, was standing still for at least 5 yrs or so. Put fresh fuel in it, checked the filter and spark plug. Nothing else needed to get it starting. Cut some trees in the mean time, still a strong saw. And with a known history.
> View attachment 853328


did you end up with the farmers daughter als


----------



## Dutch tlh (Sep 6, 2020)

Haha. Nope. She married with my best mate. So is a bit like family after all.


----------



## aerow27 (Sep 7, 2020)

All 14 saws for $65!





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## OddSawz (Sep 10, 2020)

Never thought I’d make a post in this thread....$75 + 2 hours there and back


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 10, 2020)

OddSawz said:


> Never thought I’d make a post in this thread....$75
> View attachment 854196
> View attachment 854197
> View attachment 854198
> View attachment 854199


1/2 wrap, no clutch cover, missing a/f cover, no recoil, I’d say you’ve been had. In all seriousness, I’d say you got a better (edit: short term) deal on that than I got on my 461, congrats!


----------



## president (Sep 10, 2020)

OddSawz said:


> Never thought I’d make a post in this thread....$75 + 2 hours there and back
> View attachment 854196
> View attachment 854197
> View attachment 854198
> View attachment 854199


Wow!


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 13, 2020)

I almost sucked and whoever got ‘em before me really sucks! $500 for a 101b, a SP125, a SP81 fullwrap, and a mint PM6.


----------



## OddSawz (Sep 14, 2020)

Woodslasher said:


> 1/2 wrap, no clutch cover, missing a/f cover, no recoil, I’d say you’ve been had. In all seriousness, I’d say you got a better (edit: short term) deal on that than I got on my 461, congrats!



Checked in with Stihl. This model was made in 1989. Looking like it needs a carb rebuild.


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Sep 18, 2020)

MS500i R said:


> I think this fits. I walked into Ace to find a few nuts and bolts. Walked out with those and a 500i R with a 32" lite bar. Couldn't believe it when I saw it sitting there. My dealer was PISSED at his rep. Posting pics as I hadn't been able to find any.



What would the dealer be pissed? Im confused at how this is a "you suck"


----------



## MS500i R (Sep 18, 2020)

pennsylvaniaboy said:


> What would the dealer be pissed? Im confused at how this is a "you suck"



Is Ace Hardware a store that you would expect to find 1 of 5 (initial shipment to WA was 5 R models) of the more desirable new pro saws? Or would you expect that a dealer that has been open for over 30 years catering to arborists/forest industry to have them. Additionally he was pissed because he was supposed to get one of the those 5 saws. This shop has a wait list 30 people long for 500i Rs...


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 18, 2020)

MS500i R said:


> Is Ace Hardware a store that you would expect to find 1 of 5 (initial shipment to WA was 5 R models) of the more desirable new pro saws? Or would you expect that a dealer that has been open for over 30 years catering to arborists/forest industry to have them. Additionally he was pissed because he was supposed to get one of the those 5 saws. This shop has a wait list 30 people long for 500i Rs...


I hope you used all the little black 5$ discount cards you had.


----------



## MS500i R (Sep 18, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I hope you used all the little black 5$ discount cards you had.


I’m not familiar with those. But the did give a military discount. Was out the door for $1462 with a 32” light bar and 6 pack of 2 stroke oil.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 18, 2020)

MS500i R said:


> I’m not familiar with those. But the did give a military discount. Was out the door for $1462 with a 32” light bar and 6 pack of 2 stroke oil.


You have to sign up and everytime you buy something you get points, plus the send you a 10.00 $ coupon for your birthday.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Sep 18, 2020)

I had a pretty good week. Picked up 6 saws from another local Chainsaw fanatic.


Two 031s, an 028 Super, Homelite Super 2 two trigger and two ms192tcs.

I fixed the pull cord on the super 2 and after a few pulls it fired to life and runs. Needs work, but I will get to it one day.

Also took both 192s did a bunch of cleaning and mixing and matching and made 1 good one. It turned out better than I expected.
Before:


After:



And then yesterday picked up these two classics.


Haven't messed with the 009, but decided to put some fresh gas in the 011 and it fired right up and runs great. Not a bad few days.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 18, 2020)

Super 028 , is a great saw , good price?


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Sep 18, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Super 028 , is a great saw , good price?


Paid 100 for the first 6 saws, $30 for the 009 and 011.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Sep 21, 2020)

Found a great yardsale yesterday. Picked up 8 saws, a Solo Brushcutter, about 20 chainsaw chains, 5 extra bars, a few cases, shop towels, mitivac, and other things, all for $102. A few of the saws are cheapy Craftsman, one is a Blue Max (it does run good though) 3 Homelite Super 2s, two of which have dual triggers, a Homelite 150, a Stihl 039, and a Pioneer Farmsaw. I have never held a Pioneer saw, hopefully its worth putting some money in to. It looks like a nice saw.


And here is my floor that was clean just a couple days ago. By the way, are those old Homelite cases worth anything, I believe it goes with the 150. I picked it up because I have never seen one before.



I also picked up that McColluch backpack blower and a Husqvarna 235 the day before. I haven't messed with the backpack blower, but the 235 just needed a fuel line and carb cleaning, and now it runs great paid $20 for the pair.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 21, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Found a great yardsale yesterday. Picked up 8 saws, a Solo Brushcutter, about 20 chainsaw chains, 5 extra bars, a few cases, shop towels, mitivac, and other things, all for $102. A few of the saws are cheapy Craftsman, one is a Blue Max (it does run good though) 3 Homelite Super 2s, two of which have dual triggers, a Homelite 150, a Stihl 039, and a Pioneer Farmsaw. I have never held a Pioneer saw, hopefully its worth putting some money in to. It looks like a nice saw.
> View attachment 856518
> 
> And here is my floor that was clean just a couple days ago. By the way, are those old Homelite cases worth anything, I believe it goes with the 150. I picked it up because I have never seen one before.
> ...



Thats a great you suck haul! 
I just did an 039 with a pop up and hyway cylinder its AWESOME now .
The back pack blower are nightmares.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Sep 21, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Thats a great you suck haul!
> I just did an 039 with a pop up and hyway cylinder its AWESOME now .
> The back pack blower are nightmares.


Yeah, I've worked on Stihls but never Mccolluch blowers.


----------



## svk (Sep 25, 2020)

I was so excited about the bar that I forgot to take pics of the saw lol.

Remington Super 754


----------



## redhawk4178 (Sep 28, 2020)

Online Auction Pro Mac 850 65$ with a Wild Thing said it needs work. I tested compression at 170 and has spark added fuel and it started. Biggest saw I have now.















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent Adams (Sep 28, 2020)

redhawk4178 said:


> Online Auction Pro Mac 850 65$ with a Wild Thing said it needs work. I tested compression at 170 and has spark added fuel and it started. Biggest saw I have now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Eager Beaver bar on that saw is hilarious!
That should be a stout one. Looking for one myself. Good deal.


----------



## aerow27 (Sep 28, 2020)

Sweet deal on the 850!!!!
I'd like to find one similar, or a pm800 or sp80,81

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Oct 5, 2020)

Picked up a saw I've heard good things about but have yet to run across. I pksted a wanted ad on Craigslist for broken saws and an older gentleman called me yesterday about this old Husqvarna he had, but couldnt remember the model.

Fully expecting a 400 series saw, I was very happy to see it was a 266 SE. Paid $30, its dirty but has compression, and spark. I pulled the muffler and it only has a couple minor marks, but not something that would keep if from running. 

I poured gas in the spark plug hole and it ran until the gas was gone.

The fuel line is very soft, and the diaphragms are not as good as they could be. I think it will be an easy saw to get running.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Oct 5, 2020)

Traded a rebuilt 039, that I had a grand total of $50 in including the purchase price, for this.

I am not too familiar with the manufacturer, but it should be atleast as good as the Chinese aks out there.




I just ran a few rounds through it and it ran flawlessly. This will be a nice addition to the collection. Im more of an AR guy, but have been missing the AK I had back in the day.


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 6, 2020)

Not my best score but, not bad.

Ms660 arctic carcass with arctic flywheel and tank. Stihl 064 carcass with arctic flywheel and tank. 2 flat top 066 case sets. Flat top 066 plastics and 064 plastics + random other 1122 stuff. 

All for $100


----------



## Up_and_climber (Oct 7, 2020)

Picked this gem up from an old rancher. He claimed the fuel was leaking too bad. Offered him 70 dollars for it. Fuel problem was the line had come off the carb. Ten minutes later I had it running like new. Only other thing wrong is the lower handle mount separated at the rubber







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toadman (Oct 7, 2020)

Up_and_climber said:


> Picked this gem up from an old rancher. He claimed the fuel was leaking too bad. Offered him 70 dollars for it. Fuel problem was the line had come off the carb. Ten minutes later I had it running like new. Only other thing wrong is the lower handle mount separated at the rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if that's a "you suck" or plain chainsaw robbery, lol 
Nice score


----------



## Up_and_climber (Oct 7, 2020)

toadman said:


> Not sure if that's a "you suck" or plain chainsaw robbery, lol
> Nice score



That fella said he got it for 65 dollars. Amazing. He had an 064 I debated getting as well. Ran the 020T in a tree today and am impressed, only thing I’ve ever ran are 192/193’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toadman (Oct 7, 2020)

Up_and_climber said:


> That fella said he got it for 65 dollars. Amazing. He had an 064 I debated getting as well. Ran the 020T in a tree today and am impressed, only thing I’ve ever ran are 192/193’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wish I'd known how popular the older stuff where going to get back 8 yrs when I was working as a climber in my teens... there was a massive pile of old saws, trimmers, blowers, ect. at my boss's house that filled my dodge dakota 6.5 ft bed above the sides with small engines alone.
Mostly junk, and he paid me to haul them to the scrap yard after work... there where 4 200t's and several 020t's, along with a large number of mid- large stihl saws. 028, 038, and a couple 044/046's.
I still kick my self when I think of how much stuff tthere was. He was a horrible small engine mechanic, and he knew it. when something stopped running perfectly, we'd stop by the dealer on the way home & replace it... fixing wasn't even on his mind, so Most of it was almost certainly just cracked plastic, fuel line or carb trouble, and at worst a toasted jug.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Oct 7, 2020)

Got my 266 SE cleaned up and running today. Spent a grand total of $7.56 for a carb rebuild kit and only spent $30 on the saw in the first place.



I also traded two non running top handle Homelites for this monster. Mac D30. I will have to get creative to fix it up, parts are scarce.


----------



## whatscooking (Oct 8, 2020)

I got my 500i with a 32 bar. Manual says prime it 8 times, i did the first time starting it, ran it ,shut it off for like 5 min, thought i would be a rebel and not prime and it started right up. Split and loaded up a nice load which took an hour and thought i would try to start with no prime, started right up. Next day i grabbed the start coard without priming, started right up.
Liking this saw.


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo (Oct 9, 2020)

Picked this up a few days ago. Needs a tube and probably a carb rebuild but the price was too hard to pass up.


----------



## gumneck (Oct 12, 2020)

This may earn me the "you suck at negotiating" award but here goes. Picked these up this summer. Guy asked 200, I offered 180, he passed as did I any further. Said he had others interested. Next day, he texted me and asked if I would be interested at $160. I said ok, maybe only a 15 minute drive each way so not a big deal. I felt like I probably could have said 150 but nine saws at 160 seemed good. There are 2 homelites plastic versions,1 older Homelite, 3 Stihls, 1 Echo, and 2 Poulans. There's extra chains and bars etc. I've only completed the Poulan 2300 the others are waiting for the dark season. g
The last 2 pics of are the finished 2300. I think I posted its ailment somewhere before. Fuel line, air filter, and a couple of starter cover broken bolts to drill and tap. Can't wait to climb and cut with it.


----------



## r black (Oct 17, 2020)

today found a near mint 372xpw oem 75cc full wrap west coast clutch cover and spikes .... 28 inch bar with 5 extra chains used but all in good shape, tool kit , new spark plug , oem manuals, gloves , and 1950's cool metal gas can guessing on era ......bout 1hr drive each way .... but i'd do it a thousand times over .....


----------



## mojo jojo (Oct 18, 2020)

Got it for free. Had to repair broken wrap handle. Runs great.


----------



## SteveH (Oct 19, 2020)

mojo jojo said:


> Got it for free. Had to repair broken wrap handle. Runs great.View attachment 862305



Ok, now that is one of the best sucks of the you-suck thread. Congratulations.


----------



## mojo jojo (Oct 19, 2020)

SteveH said:


> Ok, now that is one of the best sucks of the you-suck thread. Congratulations.


Wait...there is more
It came along with this


but I had to invest 50 bucks for new oiler and some AV mounts and piston rings. Now its my go to firewood saw to piss off my neighbours on sunday mornings.
I felt a little bad for getting them free, so I gave a doner guy a fine congnac.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Oct 20, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Picked up a saw I've heard good things about but have yet to run across. I pksted a wanted ad on Craigslist for broken saws and an older gentleman called me yesterday about this old Husqvarna he had, but couldnt remember the model.
> 
> Fully expecting a 400 series saw, I was very happy to see it was a 266 SE. Paid $30, its dirty but has compression, and spark. I pulled the muffler and it only has a couple minor marks, but not something that would keep if from running.
> 
> ...


you seriously suck.


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Oct 22, 2020)

yep, u win the U Suck award for now. Impresive haul.


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 25, 2020)

Stopped by my Stihl dealer and asked to see his junk pile, picked up a Pioneer 700, Homelite XL 850 and an Echo 750 Evl for $20 each. 
He asked if I knew any Stihl collectors? He has an old, mint 041, in the original aluminum case with manuals. Said he will let it go for what he paid, $400.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 25, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Stopped by my Stihl dealer and asked to see his junk pile, picked up a Pioneer 700, Homelite XL 850 and an Echo 750 Evl for $20 each.
> He asked if I knew any Stihl collectors? He has an old, mint 041, in the original aluminum case with manuals. Said he will let it go for what he paid, $400.


That pioneer ought to be a hoss at 107cc's!
Nice finds, staying true to form with the big cheap saws!


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 25, 2020)

Not a saw ,, 50 bux it was listed as not running rite,, stuck throttle cable.
Need a fuel valve rubber.
Saw was 20


----------



## Ryanp2842 (Oct 25, 2020)

Posted this in the wrong section. Scored this Stihl ms441c,-r at an online auction. Says 2016 EPA. Paid $315 Canadian. They never listed the model number or had any pics of the recoil. What I did see was Magnum in the top. Runs great all it needed was a new spark plug wire.


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 30, 2020)

Our annual farm and equipment auction is usually all day Saturday with 3-4 auctioneers going. This year they did it all on line. Bidding started Monday and ends tonight. The way it works is Item number one ended at 5 O'clock, then every ten seconds the next item ends. I bought item number 3. Whether it's a you suck is yet to be decided. It's a John Deere X500, with 4 hours on it. The current X5 series that matches that one is about $7000. With 4 hours I call it brand new. I bid $3700 and with the auction juice it came to $4292. When I got my X540 liquid cooled JD for $2500, every one thought it was a good deal, with 800 hours. This one is my daughter and son in laws house warming present. I'll get some pics up when I get it home.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 1, 2020)

Here's the X500.


----------



## Counselor (Nov 5, 2020)

Found a pretty decent deal today I think....$100 for the two saws-- not running, and the 3 Heaters. 2 Kerosene, the other is propane. Local pawn shop....Echo 590 made in 2014, Husky 55 Rancher in 2000. The air filter on the Echo looks new, Im betting just full of Ethanol....Both saws seem to have good compression....


----------



## jneuf (Nov 7, 2020)

Came across a good deal locally.
2 x Stihl MS362C. Saws are basically new...would be surprised if they had more than a few tanks though them.
Paid the equivalent of $535 USD. For both of them. Very excited about these!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 7, 2020)

jneuf said:


> Came across a good deal locally.
> 2 x Stihl MS362C. Saws are basically new...would be surprised if they had more than a few tanks though them.
> Paid the equivalent of $535 USD. For both of them. Very excited about these!
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Ryanp2842 (Nov 7, 2020)

jneuf said:


> Came across a good deal locally.
> 2 x Stihl MS362C. Saws are basically new...would be surprised if they had more than a few tanks though them.
> Paid the equivalent of $535 USD. For both of them. Very excited about these!
> 
> ...


Wow, being a c are they mtronic saws? Also does the clutch cover use captive nuts already? Nice score


----------



## jneuf (Nov 7, 2020)

Ryanp2842 said:


> Wow, being a c are they mtronic saws? Also does the clutch cover use captive nuts already? Nice score



Both mtronic (which, interestingly enough my phone autocorrected to moronic). My first experience with an mtronic saw, let alone any saw that’s not an 0 series actually, haha!

saw your 441 post. Looks like we’re from the same province!


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 8, 2020)

havent seen flat top cover screws since my 048.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 12, 2020)

Haven't kept up here, posted these in their respective forums. Like Ira said, trying to stick to the big saws for cheap. Got a Homelite 770G, Mac D36, Mac 1-40, and an unidentified Homelite. My guy is starting to run out of saws. Next time I go by I hope to get the old Homelite Original EZ, a Mac 7-10, and a Mac 250. Then the pickins are getting slim.


----------



## cbfarmall (Nov 13, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


>



Pretty sure this is a model 17. The other pictures you sent me show an HP tillotson carb.


----------



## Tcirre (Nov 23, 2020)

Got this 445 as a box of parts for $40 as a, “I don’t know what I’m doing and want gone”, deal. Near new condition after I freshened everything up with new where needed!


----------



## Loghead91 (Nov 25, 2020)

J red 2171 part of a trade deal, pretty much free


----------



## jellyroll (Nov 26, 2020)

Ace hardware screwed up big time and someone's head will role for this.
suppose to be 2.50 per bottle on the 1 gallon mix not 2.50 per 6 pack.
and the 2.5 gallon is suppose to be 3.99 per bottle not six pack.
well i cleaned these jokers out.


----------



## Pioneer (Nov 26, 2020)

Someone else seriously sucked today, this 630 was up for sale for $25. The caption said "can't get it to start". The ad was only up for two hours and I was still too late.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 27, 2020)

jellyroll said:


> Ace hardware screwed up big time and someone's head will role for this.
> suppose to be 2.50 per bottle on the 1 gallon mix not 2.50 per 6 pack.
> and the 2.5 gallon is suppose to be 3.99 per bottle not six pack.
> well i cleaned these jokers out.
> ...


Just me, I have a good relation with my local Ace/Echo dealer. If they have people bring in saws for service that would cost more than they are worth, they send them my way. Or, if some one buys a new saw and asks them to trash their old one, they give it to me. I would have told them about the mistake. A little good will, will last a lot longer than that oil.


----------



## MNGuns (Nov 27, 2020)

Waited a year or more...finally came in. 500i.


----------



## jellyroll (Nov 27, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Just me, I have a good relation with my local Ace/Echo dealer. If they have people bring in saws for service that would cost more than they are worth, they send them my way. Or, if some one buys a new saw and asks them to trash their old one, they give it to me. I would have told them about the mistake. A little good will, will last a lot longer than that oil.


My local ace is not privately owned by a individual but a large company here where i live. that company owns IGA, Priceless IGA, and over 40 shell gas stations in Kentucky.


----------



## jellyroll (Nov 28, 2020)

Went to my local dealer to do some black friday shopping in the junk saw pile and found a Stihl 024 wood boss super av. I got it for $25 he said it was toast. Well not exactly except fully plugged with mud dauber wasps. Muffler, exhaust port, and flywheel.

Cleaned it out and shot some oil in the cylinder and it felt like new. I replaced a few av buffers, fuel line, impulse line, carb kit. It runs the best now and i finally own a 024 super.


----------



## Tall Timber Saw Shop (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 29, 2020)

Tall Timber Saw Shop said:


> View attachment 870727


Whats the suckage?


----------



## Revernd Joe (Nov 29, 2020)

I just added a 2013 Husqvarna 440 to the family....seafoam,parts washer,rubbing compound,paint and some wax...
ordered a new decal for the recoil hsg....the best part......FREE.....and runs like a champ!!!


----------



## Marine-piper (Nov 30, 2020)

This is my complicated "You suck" addition. 
Remember the saying "Hell hath no fury as a woman scorned"
One of the ladies on my route offered me these two saws because her boyfriend was being a jerk. He said he needed a saw so her father gave her his Husky but he wanted a Stihl so she got a nice used one but he complained about it being too small and not a new one. They argued so she said "screw you". She said I can have them but I told her I'd hold on to them for now until it cools down.






Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 30, 2020)

jellyroll said:


> Ace hardware screwed up big time and someone's head will role for this.
> suppose to be 2.50 per bottle on the 1 gallon mix not 2.50 per 6 pack.
> and the 2.5 gallon is suppose to be 3.99 per bottle not six pack.
> well i cleaned these jokers out.
> ...


don't think I could have done that...


----------



## jellyroll (Nov 30, 2020)

singinwoodwackr said:


> don't think I could have done that...


say what you want the local ace hardware here is owned by a large private company called houchens industries that owns every IGA, Priceless IGA, Save-A-Lot in this area plus numerous shell service stations so i did not feel bad about it. I did tell the employees about it but they just shrug their shoulders.
Read here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houchens_Industries


----------



## Marine-piper (Dec 1, 2020)

jellyroll said:


> say what you want the local ace hardware here is owned by a large private company called houchens industries that owns every IGA, Priceless IGA, Save-A-Lot in this area plus numerous shell service stations so i did not feel bad about it. I did tell the employees about it but they just shrug their shoulders.
> Read here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houchens_Industries


So are you taking the position of a modern day Robin Hood, take from the rich and give to the poor (yourself)?
This is sorta like the post a while back about taking the stacked logs from public land, some find nothing wrong while others oppose on moral grounds. 
Personally if you took a package and made out by sticking it to the man ok but wiping them out of all their stock is all together different. 
I'm not here to pass judgment but maybe people should think twice before posting things like this so as not to receive the ire of the group. Keep it to yourself and think of it as your own personal victory [emoji3060]

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnT34 (Dec 2, 2020)

I guess this counts under you suck, 42 special used a couple of times and a 242 (1988) both in exceptional condition for £200


----------



## olyman (Dec 2, 2020)

Marine-piper said:


> So are you taking the position of a modern day Robin Hood, take from the rich and give to the poor (yourself)?
> This is sorta like the post a while back about taking the stacked logs from public land, some find nothing wrong while others oppose on moral grounds.
> Personally if you took a package and made out by sticking it to the man ok but wiping them out of all their stock is all together different.
> I'm not here to pass judgment but maybe people should think twice before posting things like this so as not to receive the ire of the group. Keep it to yourself and think of it as your own personal victory [emoji3060]
> ...


thanks, hes a zero, not a hero......


----------



## Marine-piper (Dec 2, 2020)

jellyroll said:


> My local ace is not privately owned by a individual but a large company here where i live. that company owns IGA, Priceless IGA, and over 40 shell gas stations in Kentucky.


Since you brought it up I'll just add that according to the link you posted the company is private/employee owned so that image of some cigar chewing fat cat really doesn't apply here.





Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 2, 2020)

olyman said:


> thanks, hes a zero, not a hero......


he's


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 5, 2020)

Marine-piper said:


> Since you brought it up I'll just add that according to the link you posted the company is private/employee owned so that image of some cigar chewing fat cat really doesn't apply here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make that 10,499 employees, one lost his head.


----------



## Ben Hur (Dec 6, 2020)

Handed down from my pops.


----------



## ashbugwoody (Dec 8, 2020)

Yup, I suck. Came with original manual from 1973. 20" Windsor bar, chain so sharp I cut myself already and it runs great. Check out the original rubber on the handle. This thing is a time capsule.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Dec 12, 2020)

One of my co-workers told me he had some saws for me that he couldn't get running...
The Pioneer will need the fuel line in the tank but ran fine with a jumper line dumped in the tank. Skil needed a prime and a whole bunch of choke to pick up from the tank, but runs nice. Mild thing? 6 pulls. The predator was a dozen pulls, falls on its face when the strato butterfly opens, so I'm thinking carb kit.
Needed an oil pump and a few other pieces for a 2137 Jonsered that's on the bench so the wild thing is a parts donor...


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice Pioneer


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 12, 2020)

82F100SWB said:


> One of my co-workers told me he had some saws for me that he couldn't get running...
> The Pioneer will need the fuel line in the tank but ran fine with a jumper line dumped in the tank. Skil needed a prime and a whole bunch of choke to pick up from the tank, but runs nice. Mild thing? 6 pulls. The predator was a dozen pulls, falls on its face when the strato butterfly opens, so I'm thinking carb kit.
> Needed an oil pump and a few other pieces for a 2137 Jonsered that's on the bench so the wild thing is a parts donor...


Are there pics?


----------



## Largemouth21 (Dec 13, 2020)

Was wandering around at a yard sale and spotted this stihl 038 (magnum?) by a table. Asked if it was for sale, the guy said no and showed me how the motor rocked back and forth. “Apparently it’s not supposed to do this” he told me we got to chatting about some other stuff and he mentioned he was going to have to get rid of the saw. I said would you mind if I tried to fix it? He said “go throw it in your truck” All it needed was a new hole tapped for the left side top av mount, which costed me nothing. Tuned the carb ended up giving it to my dad as a present.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Dec 14, 2020)

Woodslasher said:


> Are there pics?


Did it not come through? I'm seeing it just fine.


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 14, 2020)

82F100SWB said:


> Did it not come through? I'm seeing it just fine.


Yeah, the pics work now!


----------



## OddSawz (Dec 18, 2020)

The definition of suck may vary on this one 

$100 

Gonna have to work for it


----------



## Dengel (Dec 19, 2020)

Everything on the ground, free.


----------



## OddSawz (Dec 19, 2020)

Dengel said:


> Everything on the ground, free.



That’s a wrap fellas, lock the thread


----------



## dynodave (Dec 19, 2020)

OddSawz said:


> That’s a wrap fellas, lock the thread


12 more days.... then you suck 2020 is over anyway.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 19, 2020)

Dengel said:


> Everything on the ground, free.


Hard to beat that one...
Cumon 2021


----------



## mojo jojo (Dec 19, 2020)

You don`t need all of them...I`ll take that 262XP


----------



## Dengel (Dec 19, 2020)

LOL, I didn't sat they were all runners. It three 026's to make one run. Oh, and the 262 is currently on the bench getting sorted.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Dec 20, 2020)

Be still my heart... Phew!
Even if only runs, that's a massive suck.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 20, 2020)

At least you didn’t wait till New Year’s Day, and ruin a whole YEAR for us!


----------



## Dengel (Dec 21, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> At least you didn’t wait till New Year’s Day, and ruin a whole YEAR for us!


I'll see what I can find Jan 2nd


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 21, 2020)

Dengel said:


> I'll see what I can find Jan 2nd


Yeah, I thought I was doing good at $20 apiece for 17 saws. All but one were over 70CC's.


----------



## OddSawz (Dec 21, 2020)

Today’s purchase. 044 & ms440 sans a few bits $100


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Dec 21, 2020)

Dengel said:


> Everything on the ground, free.


Yep, I pretty sure you are the winner of the 2020 U Suck class.


----------



## Tall Timber Saw Shop (Dec 23, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Whats the suckage?


Don’t have any bars for them yet haha.


----------



## Aaron winslow (Dec 25, 2020)

Traded a Husqvarna 141 that was in used running condition for these two. Both run 630 needs crank seal.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Dec 27, 2020)

2020 hasn't been a high suckage year for me, but I did pick this minor league suck purchase the other day.
I picked up the well used BR600 for $75 that "didn't run" , a new carb kit and a little cleaning and it's back to a running unit.


----------



## sean donato (Dec 28, 2020)

Think this counts for a you suck. 98 365, all original. At christmas my uncle stopped by, handed me this beat up old saw case, and said it's not yours, but you can take as long as you need to give it back, and winked. So its more or less mine. Few screws missing, feels like it's got good compression. Fuel in tank is junk. Get a kit for it, and new fuel lines. Came with a 20"b&c someone filed the chan wrong lol. 





I'll get it sorted over winter see how she runs this spring.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Dec 30, 2020)

Closed out 2020 with this clean EA4300F I picked up at Home Depot for $110 out the door. I've determined that it's dangerous to have CAD and a credit card. Starts easy and when I pulled the muffler the piston skirt and cylinder walls were spotless. Time to head back into the shop and cut the cat from the muffler, then take it out to the wood pile.


----------



## Older by Day (Dec 30, 2020)

Up_and_climber said:


> That fella said he got it for 65 dollars. Amazing. He had an 064 I debated getting as well. Ran the 020T in a tree today and am impressed, only thing I’ve ever ran are 192/193’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O20T did the same. Part was pretty cheap but royal pita to get seated. Actually my brother's saw but I've had it as long as I've had his .380 stainless Colt Mustang. 
Besides, his wife doesn't let him come out to play anymore.
I picked up a small case cheap that fits 020T perfectly.






Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Socalmisfit (Jan 7, 2021)

Just found out about this thread when I posted in the chainsaw section. Started hearing I suck so here it is. I went over to a local firewood guys place and cut and split for the day and came home with these. Here are the pics and a video of what came of them after a couple hrs of tinkering after I ate dinner. Didn’t think these deals were out there. But I took a chance on the trade and am happy with my new saws.


----------



## xxl (Jan 8, 2021)

Me 192 tc won't stay running and won't run off half choke


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 8, 2021)

Can someone move the 2021 posts to the new 2021 thread?





"You Suck" Thread 2021"--Pics required!


Well here we are. SAY GOOD BYE to 2020. 2019, 886 posts..... 76661 views 2020, 378 posts.....31,000 views No doubt we under performed last year but we can try for more "you suck" deals in 2021 In 2020 I only grew by 4 saws. Poulan 2900, Poulan P4018WT, Mall 12A, 1957 Homelite EZ-6. moderator...




www.arboristsite.com





John


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 26, 2021)

Went by my old saw guys place today and got two more, a Stihl 075, and a Wright blade saw, $20 each. That Stihl is one of the good ones, back when they were made by Homelite!


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 26, 2021)

Oops, I was trying to pad the ballot box from last year.


----------

